# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  κουραστικες εμμονες σκεψεις

## dimitrisgr

καλησπερα δεν θα γραψω ακριβως τι σκεφτομαι αλλα θα αναφερθω στο θεμα γενικα...
ενω ξερω την αληθεια για ενα θεμα το μυαλο μου συνεχιζει να κανει συνεχεια τις ιδιες επιμονες σκεψεις γι αυτο το θεμα..αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι δε σκεφτεται την αληθεια απλα ειναι σαν εγκλωβισμενο σε ψεματα
που δεν εχουν γινει...και νιωθω σαν να εχουν γινει αλλα δεν εχει γινει ...πολλες φορες τις περναω απαρατηρητες τις σκεψεις αλλες φορες γινονται βουνο στο κεφαλι μου...ενω δεν υπαρχει λογος ..προσπαθω να τις προσπερναω πλεον και να σκεφτομαι την πραγματικοτητα αλλα δε την νιωθω οπως θα επρεπε γιατι νιωθω την ψευτικη κατασταση ..δλδ σαν να μη με αφηνει το μυαλο να σκεφτω την πραγματικοτητα αλλα να τριγυρναει σε ψευτικες καταστασεις

----------


## Hope for better days

Καλησπέρα!
Αν κατάλαβα σωστά στην αρχή ξεκίνησες να αμφιβάλεις για κάτι αν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέμα. Αλλά γνωρίζεις ότι είναι ψέμα αλλά το μυαλό συνεχίζει να είναι κολλημένο στη ψεύτικη κατάσταση. 
Στην αρχή υπήρχε κάποια αμφιβολία αν είναι όντως ψέμα ή αλήθεια;

----------


## dimitrisgr

ναι υπηρχε πλεον δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια γιατι ξεκαθαριστηκε αλλα το μυαλο δε με αφηνει να σκεφτω τα θετικα και σκεφτεται ψευτικα σεναρια

----------


## Hope for better days

Αν σου πήρε χρόνο όμως από πριν, δηλαδή αν αμφιβαλες αρκετό καιρό, ο εαυτός σου χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο τώρα να το αποβάλει.
Οπότε έρχονται οι σκέψεις να λες δεν είναι έτσι, να το ακτικρουεις κάθε φορά και πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα λιγου χρόνου τώρα να το αποβάλεις.
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αυτή η αμφιβολία που είχες βασίζονταν σε κάποια ανάμνηση στο παρελθόν;

----------


## dimitrisgr

εε σκεψου σχεδον απο το πασχα ειχε ξεκινησει με τις αμφιβολιες και τις σκεψεις και τελικα τωρα αποδειχτηκε οτι ηταν ψεμα ...εε μπορει απο αναμνησεις παλιοτερες με αλλο ατομο και μου βγαινουν στο τωρινο..αλλα κυριως οχι δικες μου αναμνησεις ....περιγραφες απο αλλο ατομο (για το παρελθον περιγραφες εννοω)
αλλα πιστευω οτι ναι θελει χρονο αλλα ποσο? με εχει κουρασει θελω να συγκεντρωθω σε καποια πραγματα

----------


## george1520

Μήπως η πραγματικότητα είναι ωραία και εσύ πιστεύεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει και προσπαθείς να βρεις κάτι αρνητικό;

----------


## dimitrisgr

ωραια ειναι σιγουρα αλλα γιατι να μη τη σκεφτομαι και να ψαχνω κατι αρνητικο?τοσο περιεργο μου φαινεται? μου αξιζει εννοειται αλλα και το παραμικρο ασημαντο που ξερω θα με κανει χαλια δλδ θα μου φανει βουνο
και να σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τα απλα και να προσπαθω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι πρεπει να συνεχισει και να μη σκεφτεται ασημαντα

----------


## Hope for better days

Κατάλαβα, και εγώ έχω κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά ακόμη αμφιβάλω..
Πιστεύω πως αλήθεια αφού τώρα έμαθες την αλήθεια πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας, προσπάθησε να το σβήσεις από το μυαλό, ξεκίνησε καινούργιες ασχολίες που θα σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι χαρά.. 
Εγώ αμφιβάλω για μια άσχημη μνήμη που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι πραγματική ή ψευδής μνήμη. 

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό που έμαθες την αλήθεια. Αλλά ίσως τώρα χρειάζεσαι να το αποβάλεις αυτό όλο που είχες στο μυαλό σου και μάλλον θα χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο. 
Είναι θέμα χρόνου πλέον Δημήτρη, βοήθησε όμως τον εαυτό σου, να σκέφτεσαι αλλά πράγματα, βρες μια καινούργια ασχολία. 

Γράψε κάτω την πραγματικότητα πολλές φορές στο χαρτί, ίσως να σε βοηθούσε και αυτό..

----------


## Hope for better days

Ίσως επειδή πέρασες άσχημα να σου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο /ξένο προς εσένα να σκεφτείς τώρα το αντίθετο.
Το βρίσκω αρκετά φυσιολογικό να σου πω την αλήθεια!

----------


## dimitrisgr

ναι εχεις δικιο σε ολα χρονος πιστευω χρειαζεται και αλλαγη σκεψεων αλλα με πολλη προσπαθεια

----------


## Hope for better days

Ναι έτσι είναι!
Επειδή οι ιδεοληψιες είναι πολύ επίμονες.. δηλαδή και ο Θεός να κατέβει να μας απαντήσει, πάλι θα έρθει η αρνητική σκέψη, σε τέτοιο βαθμό λόγου χάρη..

----------


## dimitrisgr

αρα δε θελω ψυχιατρο? :P δλδ ειναι πολυ κουραστικο πια και να με αγχωνει το ψεμα τραγικο ρε παιδι μου και το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι οτι να ναι ολα αυτα

----------


## george1520

> ωραια ειναι σιγουρα αλλα γιατι να μη τη σκεφτομαι και να ψαχνω κατι αρνητικο?τοσο περιεργο μου φαινεται? μου αξιζει εννοειται αλλα και το παραμικρο ασημαντο που ξερω θα με κανει χαλια δλδ θα μου φανει βουνο
> και να σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τα απλα και να προσπαθω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι πρεπει να συνεχισει και να μη σκεφτεται ασημαντα


Είχα μια συζήτηση με την ψυχολόγο και της λέω, όταν τα πράγματα κυλούν ήρεμα, εγώ δεν νιώθω καλά. Ψάχνω να βρω το "αλλά ", δεν γίνεται να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά. Με ρώτησε αν θυμάμαι ποτε τον εαυτό μου, όταν ήμουν παιδί, να έπαιζα μόνος, χωρίς να με διακόψουν και της είπα όχι.. Μου λέει Δεν έχεις μάθει να ζεις στην ηρεμία, δεν πιστεύεις ότι σου αξίζει γιαυτό και την φοβάσαι..
Εσένα Δημήτρη (?) τα παιδικά σου χρόνια ήταν ωραια;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Είχα μια συζήτηση με την ψυχολόγο και της λέω, όταν τα πράγματα κυλούν ήρεμα, εγώ δεν νιώθω καλά. Ψάχνω να βρω το "αλλά ", δεν γίνεται να πηγαίνουν όλα καλά. Με ρώτησε αν θυμάμαι ποτε τον εαυτό μου, όταν ήμουν παιδί, να έπαιζα μόνος, χωρίς να με διακόψουν και της είπα όχι.. Μου λέει Δεν έχεις μάθει να ζεις στην ηρεμία, δεν πιστεύεις ότι σου αξίζει γιαυτό και την φοβάσαι..
> Εσένα Δημήτρη (?) τα παιδικά σου χρόνια ήταν ωραια;


ε ενταξει αλλα απο οσο με θυμαμαι ποτε δεν πετουσα απο τη χαρα μου..κι οπως το ειπες ψαχνω να βρω οτι κατι κακο θα ακολουθησει..αν ολα πανε καλα

----------


## Hope for better days

> αρα δε θελω ψυχιατρο? :P δλδ ειναι πολυ κουραστικο πια και να με αγχωνει το ψεμα τραγικο ρε παιδι μου και το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι οτι να ναι ολα αυτα


Πιστεύω οι συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο θα βοηθούσαν!

----------


## Hope for better days

Πιστεύω πως θα ξενικησει να γεννιέται σιγά σιγά η χαρά μέσα σου.

Αν πέρασες άσχημα δεν μπορείς απότομα να το αντιληφθείς πως τώρα πάει τελείωσε. Δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς πιστεύω, δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου. 
Πριν πόσο καιρό έμαθες την αλήθεια;

----------


## dimitrisgr

θελω να το ξεπερασω μονος δε μου περισσευουν αυτο τον καιρο

----------


## george1520

> ε ενταξει αλλα απο οσο με θυμαμαι ποτε δεν πετουσα απο τη χαρα μου..κι οπως το ειπες ψαχνω να βρω οτι κατι κακο θα ακολουθησει..αν ολα πανε καλα


Επειδή πιστεύεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει.. Επειδή νομίζω οτι ξέρω τι σε τρώει (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με), αν μετά από τόσο καιρό αυτό σε βασανίζει.. Ίσως ένας ψυχολόγος σε βοηθήσει να δεις καλύτερα τι είσαι και πόσα αξίζεις σαν άνθρωπος.

----------


## dimitrisgr

πριν καμια εβδομαδα ενω ζουσα σε εισαγωγικα στο ψεμα μηνες

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Επειδή πιστεύεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει.. Επειδή νομίζω οτι ξέρω τι σε τρώει (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με), αν μετά από τόσο καιρό αυτό σε βασανίζει.. Ίσως ένας ψυχολόγος σε βοηθήσει να δεις καλύτερα τι είσαι και πόσα αξίζεις σαν άνθρωπος.


ναι εσυ καταλαβες γτ εχουμε ξαναμιλησει .. ;)

----------


## Hope for better days

Εντάξει δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον ευατο σου. Δεν γνωρίζω κιόλας όλη την κατάσταση αλλά μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις μόνος σου. 

Το ενδεχόμενο να χωρίσεις και να ησυχάσεις το σκέφτηκες ή την αγαπάς;

----------


## Hope for better days

Διάβασα προηγούμενο ποστ σου γι'αυτο σε ρώτησα λίγο ευθέως..

----------


## dimitrisgr

οχι δε θα αντεξω να χωρισω με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο το εχω σκεφτει αλλα με το συγκεκριμενο μου ειναι αδυνατο .απλα μαζευω τις σκεψεις γτ ειναι ενας χαζος λογος να νιωθω ετσι

----------


## Hope for better days

Ωραία καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!
Οπόταν να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να αποβάλει αυτές τις σκέψεις. Εδώ η βοήθεια σου θα είναι ο χρόνος, αλλά βέβαια να προσπαθείς και εσύ!

----------


## dimitrisgr

απλα σκεφτομαι αν θα τα καταφερω? με την προσπαθεια μην γινει χειροτερο

----------


## Hope for better days

Με αυτό το άτομο συζητήσες αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς και έμαθες την αλήθεια;

----------


## dimitrisgr

ναι αφου καταλαβα οτι ελεγε ψεματα επειδη ντρεποταν το πηρε αποφαση να παραδεχτει τη χαζομαρα την ειχα ζαλισει εν ολιγοις στις ερωτησεις και καταλαβε οτι ειχα ενα θεμα εν τελει αφου εμαθα την αληθεια

----------


## Hope for better days

Εγώ προσωπικά είχα αρχίσει με πιο ελαφριές εμμονές και καταληξα σε εμμονές που βαραίνουν τη συνείδηση μου. 
Μου άρεσε κάποιο παιδί και ζήλευα πολύ επειδή μιλούσε απλά με μια άλλη κοπέλα που πίστευα ότι του άρεσε. Αυτό μου πήρε αρκετό καιρό και με έριχνε πολύ ψυχολογικά μου έγινε εμμονή ιδέα (τώρα δεν το σκέφτομαι καθόλου, και ούτε με απασχολεί αυτό το θέμα).
Μέτα από αυτό ξεκίνησα να έχω εμμονές πως κάτι έχω κακό στην υγεία μου, φοβόμουν τις αρρώστιες και ήμουν πεπεισμένη πως κάτι έχω στην υγεία, έτρεχα στους γιατρούς. 
Μέτα και από αυτό έχω εμμονές για κάτι που ελέγχει τη συνείδηση μου αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος. 

Μην αφήσεις οι επίμονες σκέψεις να γίνουν αλυσίδα, κόψε τις σκέψεις μαχαίρι από την αρχή.

----------


## Hope for better days

> ναι αφου καταλαβα οτι ελεγε ψεματα επειδη ντρεποταν το πηρε αποφαση να παραδεχτει τη χαζομαρα την ειχα ζαλισει εν ολιγοις στις ερωτησεις και καταλαβε οτι ειχα ενα θεμα εν τελει αφου εμαθα την αληθεια


Κατάλαβα, άρα προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να αποβάλεις τις σκέψεις. 
Ξεκίνησε καινούργιες ασχολίες. 
Μην αφήσεις άλλο τις σκέψεις να σε ζαλίζουν!

----------


## Hope for better days

Υπάρχει κάποια ασχολία που θα σου άρεσε και θα μπορούσες να κάνεις;

----------


## dimitrisgr

αυτο σε ευχαριστω για ολα πραγματικα απλα δεν εχω με τι να ασχοληθω φαινεται και η αποσταση φταιει επισης

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν έκανα τίποτα αλήθεια!
Προσπάθησε τότε να γράφεις κάτω αυτά τα θετικά που πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι κάθε μέρα, αν είναι 2-3 φορές την ημέρα. 
Και μετά μαχαίρι οι σκέψεις. 

Είσαι φοιτητής, εργάζεσαι;

----------


## Hope for better days

Φυσικά αν θες μην απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση. Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι στο να κάνεις κάτι να ξεφεύγει το μυαλό π.χ διάβασμα, ή στην δουλειά..

----------


## dimitrisgr

εεε κανω απλα τη βαριεμαι περιμενω να τελειωσει γτ κανω θητεια

----------


## Hope for better days

Κατάλαβα, μην ανησυχείς!
Θα το ξεπεράσεις, αλλά πρέπει να μπει ένα φρένο στις σκέψεις. 
Μην τις αφήσεις άλλο να σε ζαλίζουν, δεν υπάρχει καν νόημα!

----------


## dimitrisgr

το χω παρει αποφαση πλεον αρκετα τα ψευτικα σεναρια δλδ καποιος αλλος στη θεση μου ως εδω βαρεθηκα

----------


## dimitrisgr

αλλα σκεφτομαι μην κλονιστει η εμπιστοσυνη μου με αυτο το ψεμα αν και δε το θεωρω σοβαρο μηπως στο μελλον ερθουν κι αλλα

----------


## Hope for better days

Άκουσε με προσεκτικά.
Δεν μπορώ να σου επιβάλω να κάνεις κάτι στην ζωή σου, αλλά οφείλω να σε συμβουλεψω. 

Όπως είπα προηγουμένως εγώ είχα πάθει εμμονή ιδέα με αυτό το αγόρι, και αυτό το γεγονός ίσως να μου πυροδοτεισαι και τις επόμενες εμμονές /ιδεοληψιες που απόκτησα στην πορεία.

Εγώ τι δεν θα δινα να έπαιρνα τον χρόνο πίσω και να μην ασχολούμουν καν με αυτό το αγόρι. 
Τότε νομίζα πως ένιωθα συναισθήματα. Αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν τίποτα.. 

Στην πορεία τελοσπαντων έγινα ράκος, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα με την νοσοφοβια, πόσο μάλλον με αυτό που έλεγχε την συνείδηση μου, έγινα ένα με το πάτωμα. Ζούσα σαν φαντάσμα, δεν πήγαινα σχολή, έκλαιγα μόνη μέσα στο σπίτι.. Γενικά χάλια. 

Αμάν βλέπεις πως μέσα από αυτή την σχέση δεν μπορείς να ησυχάσεις, χώρισε. Πρέπει να δεις την υγεία σου. 
Στο λέω γιατί οι ιδεοληψιες πάνε αλυσίδα. Φτάνει να μην αρχίσεις. 
Τελειώνει το ένα θέμα και ξεκινά το άλλο. 

Χώρισε τότε, πρέπει να δεις την υγεία σου, δεν γίνεται να σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια αυτές τις σκέψεις, αυτό θα σου προκαλέσει ζημιά.

----------


## dimitrisgr

απλα θα σταματησω τις σκεψεις αυτο ολα με το χρονο τους θα τα καταφερω γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος να χωρισω απλα εγω φτιαω που δεν διωχνω τις σκεψεις πλεον

----------


## Hope for better days

Όσο σκληρό κι αν ακούγεται, χώρισε και τότε θα μπει πραγματικά το φρένο στις σκέψεις σου. Μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο να χωρίσεις για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, γιατί να αφήσεις τώρα αυτή την σχέση να σου προκαλέσει ζημιά.

Θα πονεσεις λίγο στην αρχή αφού χωρίσεις, αλλά μετά 1000 φορές θα είναι καλύτερα για την υγεία σου.

Οι ιδεοληψιες μπορούν να ξεκινήσουν με κάτι απλό και αθώο και στην πορεία να μεγαλώσουν και να μην έχουν τελειωμό. 
Πρέπει να δεις την υγεία σου.

----------


## Hope for better days

> απλα θα σταματησω τις σκεψεις αυτο ολα με το χρονο τους θα τα καταφερω γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος να χωρισω απλα εγω φτιαω που δεν διωχνω τις σκεψεις πλεον


Ναι μα σου είναι δύσκολο να διώξεις τις σκέψεις, εκτός κι αν το καταφέρεις με τον χρόνο. Σου το εύχομαι!

----------


## george1520

Δημήτρη, δούλεψε με τον εαυτό σου περισσότερο και δώσε της χώρο να μπει στην ζωή σου.. Με τον τρόπο σου την κρατάς εκτός γιατί φοβάσαι ότι όλο αυτό που γίνεται δεν είναι αληθινό και προτιμάς να πιστεύεις τα σενάρια που φτιάχνεις..
Σε όλο αυτό που γίνεται με την κοπέλα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης το έχεις εσύ που ήσουν υπερβολικός και δεν δεχοσουν το παρελθόν της. Αν σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να αποβάλεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις τότε είναι καιρός να μιλήσεις με ένα ψυχολόγο..

----------


## Hope for better days

> Δημήτρη, δούλεψε με τον εαυτό σου περισσότερο και δώσε της χώρο να μπει στην ζωή σου.. Με τον τρόπο σου την κρατάς εκτός γιατί φοβάσαι ότι όλο αυτό που γίνεται δεν είναι αληθινό και προτιμάς να πιστεύεις τα σενάρια που φτιάχνεις..
> Σε όλο αυτό που γίνεται με την κοπέλα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης το έχεις εσύ που ήσουν υπερβολικός και δεν δεχοσουν το παρελθόν της. Αν σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να αποβάλεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις τότε είναι καιρός να μιλήσεις με ένα ψυχολόγο..


Ή καιρός να χωρίσει, για να κοπούν μαχαίρι αυτές οι σκέψεις. 

Λίγος σεβασμός και στον εαυτό μας δεν βλάπτει. 
Στα λέω γιατί τα έπαθα. Που θα φανταζόμουν εγώ πως με τις εμμονές που είχα με εκείνο το αγόρι θα συνέχιζα να ζω με εμμονές στην πορεία της ζωής μου.. 
Και εγώ στην ηλικία σου είμαι.. Στα λέω γιατί τα έπαθα..

----------


## george1520

> Ή καιρός να χωρίσει, για να κοπούν μαχαίρι αυτές οι σκέψεις. 
> 
> Λίγος σεβασμός και στον εαυτό μας δεν βλάπτει. 
> Στα λέω γιατί τα έπαθα. Που θα φανταζόμουν εγώ πως με τις εμμονές που είχα με εκείνο το αγόρι θα συνέχιζα να ζω με εμμονές στην πορεία της ζωής μου.. 
> Και εγώ στην ηλικία σου είμαι.. Στα λέω γιατί τα έπαθα..


Μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί του λες να χωρίσει..
Επειδή όμως ξέρω την ιστορία, έχω άλλη άποψη. Ας κάνει ότι θεωρεί ότι είναι καλύτερο για αυτόν αλλά και για την κοπέλα.

----------


## Hope for better days

> Μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί του λες να χωρίσει..
> Επειδή όμως ξέρω την ιστορία, έχω άλλη άποψη. Ας κάνει ότι θεωρεί ότι είναι καλύτερο για αυτόν αλλά και για την κοπέλα.


Δεν λέω ότι είναι εύκολο να χωρίσει. 
Δεν γνωρίζω τον άνθρωπο, αλλά θέλω να τον βοηθήσω γιατί και εγώ είμαι πληγωμένη με αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν..

----------


## Hope for better days

Λες και θα χαθεί το οξυγόνο από την ζωή αν δεν έχουμε σχέση...
Είδαμε τι πάθαμε και με τις αγάπες... 

Οφείλεις να δεις την υγεία σου Δημήτρη. 

Μέτα που σκέφτηκα τι πέρασα εγώ, το πήρα πιο σοβαρά τώρα, και στο λέω μην το πάθεις και εσύ.. 

Οι ιδεοληψιες έχουν πολλή πονηριά..

Συγνώμη, αν ήμουν λίγο απότομη..

----------


## Hope for better days

Μάλλον έφυγε από το φόρουμ τρέχοντας ο Δημήτρης, ήμουν λίγο σκληρή αλλά έπρεπε.. 
Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο με υγεία κυρίως! 
Καλό σας βράδυ!

----------


## el.gre

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα ή σχέση αλλά οι εμμονές.αν δεν ήταν η σχέση θα έβρισκε κάτι άλλο να τον βασανίζει. Συνήθως σ αυτή την ηλικία φουντώνουν οι ιδεοληψίες. Εγώ είχα σημάδια απ τα δεκατρία μου αλλά έλεγα βλακειες μη δίνεις σημασία κ ήμουν λειτουργική, στα 23 ουσιαστικά με πήγαν στον ψυχίατρο γιατί δεν έβγαινα ούτε απ το δωμάτιο μου. Η ασθένεια πάντα έρχεται ύπουλα σιγά σιγά μέχρι να σε καταντήσει αναπηρο

----------


## dimitrisgr

Ναι παιδιά απλα πηγα για ύπνο καταλαβαίνω ειμαι πολυ καλύτερα σήμερα για κάποιο λογο με βοηθάει η προσευχή πολυ δλδ για παράδειγμα τωρα τις περνάω απαρατήρητες τι σκέψεις αυτες κι θα το διατηρήσω.. Γτ αν το αφήσω να με παίρνει απο κατω κι σε ολα τα θέματα οχι μονο σε αυτό θα αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι αρνητικά και παλι απο την αρχη ολα απο το μυαλο ξεκινάνε.. Τωρα πχ λεω μα γιατί να σκέφτομαι τόσο ασήμαντα και να τα κανω μεγαλα

----------


## Hope for better days

Να σκέφτεσαι πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κανείς τετοιες σκέψεις και να τις αντικρούεις. Να σκέφτεσαι τα θετικά στοιχεία. Να λες πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνω αυτές τις σκέψεις. Αυτό χρειάζεται και αρκετή προσπάθεια και από εσένα, σε συνδυασμό και με τον χρόνο.
Πολλές φορές το μυαλό μας φουσκώνει κάποιες καταστάσεις, από μικρές τις κάνει να φαίνονται μεγάλες. 

Πολύ καλά κάνεις που έχεις την προσευχή μέσα στην ζωή σου. Να συνεχίσεις να προσεύχεσαι..

----------


## dimitrisgr

Αυτό ακριβώς το έθεσες τοσο εύστοχα
Τα μικρα (ενας απλος φιλικος καφές πχ) το μυαλό τα κάνει μεγάλα φαντάσου να ηταν κιολας.. Ναι πιστεύω ναι προσεύχομαι αν και στις μέρες μας σκέφτεσαι να το πεις γτ κοροϊδεύουν.. Αλλα εγω εχω δει βελτίωση και βοήθεια πολλές φορες κανένα δεν αφήνει ο Θεός αβοήθητο αν βλέπει προσπάθεια

----------


## Hope for better days

> Αυτό ακριβώς το έθεσες τοσο εύστοχα
> Τα μικρα (ενας απλος φιλικος καφές πχ) το μυαλό τα κάνει μεγάλα φαντάσου να ηταν κιολας.. Ναι πιστεύω ναι προσεύχομαι αν και στις μέρες μας σκέφτεσαι να το πεις γτ κοροϊδεύουν.. Αλλα εγω εχω δει βελτίωση και βοήθεια πολλές φορες κανένα δεν αφήνει ο Θεός αβοήθητο αν βλέπει προσπάθεια


Μπράβο σου Δημήτρη χαίρομαι πολύ με αυτά που είπες!
Είναι παιχνίδια του μυαλού, φτάνει όσο τους δώσαμε σημάσια τους δώσαμε. 

Ναι συμφωνώ, ο Θεός είναι πατέρας μας, και έχει μεγάλη αγάπη για τον άνθρωπο. 
Αυτό είναι μεγάλο φάρμακο, και όσο προσπαθεί ο άνθρωπος να πλησιάσει τον Θεό και να τον αφήσει στην ζωή του, τότε όλα αποκτούν άλλο νόημα. 
Έχεις μήπως πνευματικό; 
Και ο πνευματικός είναι μεγάλο πράγμα! Εγώ είδα μεγάλη βοήθεια από τον πνευματικό μου. Τόσο φοβισμένη που είχα πάει κοντά του, μου έδωσε τόση αγάπη και με βοήθησε και βοηθάει πολύ!

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Μπράβο σου Δημήτρη χαίρομαι πολύ με αυτά που είπες!
> Είναι παιχνίδια του μυαλού, φτάνει όσο τους δώσαμε σημάσια τους δώσαμε. 
> 
> Ναι συμφωνώ, ο Θεός είναι πατέρας μας, και έχει μεγάλη αγάπη για τον άνθρωπο. 
> Αυτό είναι μεγάλο φάρμακο, και όσο προσπαθεί ο άνθρωπος να πλησιάσει τον Θεό και να τον αφήσει στην ζωή του, τότε όλα αποκτούν άλλο νόημα. 
> Έχεις μήπως πνευματικό; 
> Και ο πνευματικός είναι μεγάλο πράγμα! Εγώ είδα μεγάλη βοήθεια από τον πνευματικό μου. Τόσο φοβισμένη που είχα πάει κοντά του, μου έδωσε τόση αγάπη και με βοήθησε και βοηθάει πολύ!


Ναι φυσικα έχω γενικα πιστεύω μου λείπει διάλογος... Και ασχολίες οπως είπες... Ε ναι αν τα καλοσκεφτείς ολα ειναι ασήμαντα στον κόσμο αυτό και πολλοί στο φόρουμ εδω πχ αν εκαναν πνευματική ζωη οσο γίνεται τοτε θα υπήρχαν λιγότερα προβλήματα δεν λέω για σοβαρές ψυχικές ασθένειες αλλα κατάλαβες και βέβαια οσο προσπαθείς να πλησιάζεις το θεό τοσο πόλεμο αόρατο βέβαια θα εχεις αυτό εχω καταλάβει

----------


## Marilou

> Αυτό ακριβώς το έθεσες τοσο εύστοχα
> Τα μικρα (ενας απλος φιλικος καφές πχ) το μυαλό τα κάνει μεγάλα φαντάσου να ηταν κιολας.. Ναι πιστεύω ναι προσεύχομαι αν και στις μέρες μας σκέφτεσαι να το πεις γτ κοροϊδεύουν.. Αλλα εγω εχω δει βελτίωση και βοήθεια πολλές φορες κανένα δεν αφήνει ο Θεός αβοήθητο αν βλέπει προσπάθεια


Καλημερα!

Δημήτρη μπράβο σου για όλα αυτα που σκέφτεσαι και πολύ περισσότερο που δεν διστάζεις πλέον να δηλώνεις αυτο που έχεις βρει μέσα απο την προσευχή!
Δεν έχεις να δωσεις σε κανέναν εξηγήσεις για το τι κάνεις .
Και το κυριότερο μην επιτρέπεις σε κανέναν να σε χλευάζει για όλο αυτο. Είναι επιτελούς καιρός κάποιο να αρχίσουν να δέχονται οτι πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν βρει ηρεμία μέσα από την προσευχή και ας τους ενοχλει.

Όσο για το θέμα σου δεν μπορώ εγώ να σου πω απόλυτα να χωρίσεις ή όχι ...Έξω απο τον χορό όλοι εμείς πολύ εύκολα αποφασίζουμε για τις ζωές των άλλων...Κάπου στα δικά μας τα χάνουμε και τα κάνουμε μαντάρα καμιά φορά...
Αυτό που θα σου πω είναι να βρεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία και να δώσεις χρόνο σε όλο αυτο ειδικά αν νομίζεις οτι αξίζει!

Ο,τι καλύτερο!

----------


## Hope for better days

Ναι να συζητάς, να μιλάς, να εκφράζεις τις σκέψεις σου, στην κοπέλα σου, σε αδέλφια, σε πιστούς και καλούς φίλους, στην μητέρα, στον πατέρα σου αν φυσικά μπορείς.
Και εγώ μπορώ αμάν θες να συζητώ μαζί σου. 
Και ο πνευματικός βοηθάει πολύ, ο κάθε άνθρωπος αναπαύεται σε κάποιον πνευματικό. Και εκεί γίνεται διάλογος, και θα σε συμβουλεύει. Θα λες τις ανησυχίες σου. Κι αν αποφάσισες να κάνεις πνευματική ζωή και να εξομολογεισαι. Μέγαλη θεραπευτική ικανότητα έχει εξομολόγηση. 
Το πιστεύω.. οι ασθένειες αυτές, που έχουν να κάνουν με το ψυχικό κόσμο του ανθρώπου θεραπεύονται και κοντά στον Χριστό.
Ο αόρατος πόλεμος είναι γεγονός όταν ξεκινήσει ο άνθρωπος να φτιάχνει τη σχέση του με Τον Θεό. 

Ασχολίες, θα ήταν ωραία να έχουν να κάνουν με την φύση. Ποδηλασία, περπάτημα, κολύμπι, κηπουρική, βόλτα με το σκυλάκι, μπάσκετ...

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Ναι να συζητάς, να μιλάς, να εκφράζεις τις σκέψεις σου, στην κοπέλα σου, σε αδέλφια, σε πιστούς και καλούς φίλους, στην μητέρα, στον πατέρα σου αν φυσικά μπορείς.
> Και εγώ μπορώ αμάν θες να συζητώ μαζί σου. 
> Και ο πνευματικός βοηθάει πολύ, ο κάθε άνθρωπος αναπαύεται σε κάποιον πνευματικό. Και εκεί γίνεται διάλογος, και θα σε συμβουλεύει. Θα λες τις ανησυχίες σου. Κι αν αποφάσισες να κάνεις πνευματική ζωή και να εξομολογεισαι. Μέγαλη θεραπευτική ικανότητα έχει εξομολόγηση. 
> Το πιστεύω.. οι ασθένειες αυτές, που έχουν να κάνουν με το ψυχικό κόσμο του ανθρώπου θεραπεύονται και κοντά στον Χριστό.
> Ο αόρατος πόλεμος είναι γεγονός όταν ξεκινήσει ο άνθρωπος να φτιάχνει τη σχέση του με Τον Θεό. 
> 
> Ασχολίες, θα ήταν ωραία να έχουν να κάνουν με την φύση. Ποδηλασία, περπάτημα, κολύμπι, κηπουρική, βόλτα με το σκυλάκι, μπάσκετ...


Ασχολίες δύσκολο γτ εχω υποχρεώσεις με το στρατό δνε προλαβαίνω 
Οσο για τη συζήτηση δε θελω γιατί νιώθω οτι τους ζαλιζω συνέχεια με τα ιδια αλλα εγω ετσι νιώθω καλύτερα οκ... 
Σε ευχαριστώ που θες να συζητάμε το εκτιμάω.. Ναι ξεκινησα να εξομολογουμαι απο το λύκειο.. Ηρεμώ οταν συζητάω δεν εχω προβλημα ρε παιδια ουτε ψυχοπαθής ειμαι απλα εχω κάποιες χαζες σκέψεις οκ ο μονος ειμαι? Δεν είμαι στον κόσμο μου και αναίσθητος

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Δημήτρη μπράβο σου για όλα αυτα που σκέφτεσαι και πολύ περισσότερο που δεν διστάζεις πλέον να δηλώνεις αυτο που έχεις βρει μέσα απο την προσευχή!
> Δεν έχεις να δωσεις σε κανέναν εξηγήσεις για το τι κάνεις .
> Και το κυριότερο μην επιτρέπεις σε κανέναν να σε χλευάζει για όλο αυτο. Είναι επιτελούς καιρός κάποιο να αρχίσουν να δέχονται οτι πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν βρει ηρεμία μέσα από την προσευχή και ας τους ενοχλει.
> 
> Όσο για το θέμα σου δεν μπορώ εγώ να σου πω απόλυτα να χωρίσεις ή όχι ...Έξω απο τον χορό όλοι εμείς πολύ εύκολα αποφασίζουμε για τις ζωές των άλλων...Κάπου στα δικά μας τα χάνουμε και τα κάνουμε μαντάρα καμιά φορά...
> Αυτό που θα σου πω είναι να βρεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία και να δώσεις χρόνο σε όλο αυτο ειδικά αν νομίζεις οτι αξίζει!
> 
> Ο,τι καλύτερο!


Ακριβώς ας χλευαζει όποιος θέλει εγω κοιτάω το καλο του εαυτού μου ναι αξίζει και πολυ απλα εγω το αφησα στο μυαλό μου να διαστρβλωθει ολο αυτο

----------


## Hope for better days

Καταλαβαίνω, όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε ανησυχες σκέψεις. Μια χαρά είσαι! Δεν έκανα τίποτα, να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Marilou

> Ακριβώς* ας χλευαζει όποιος θέλει εγω κοιτάω το καλο του εαυτού μου ναι αξίζει και πολυ απλα* εγω το αφησα στο μυαλό μου να διαστρβλωθει ολο αυτο


Όποιος έχει υιοθετήση αυτή την θεωρία εχει μπει ηδη στην καλύτερη τροχιά της ζωής του!

----------


## dimitrisgr

Μπορεί να μην νιώθετε οτι κάνατε κατι αλλα εγω μεσα απο αυτή τη συζήτηση ειλικρινα νιώθω πολυ ξεκούραστα ψυχικά και ομορφα ανάλαφρα δλδ κι ας πιστεύετε οτι δεν είπατε κατι σημαντικό για μενα ηταν.... Δείτε το αλλο θέμα που ειχα ανοίξει παλιότερα και θα καταλάβετε γτ σταμάτησα να γράφω πως με αποκαλεσε ενα άτομο και πως συμπεριφερθηκε με μενα οτι κι αν ειπα οτι κι αν σκέφτομαι ο καθε άνθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικός πες τη γνώμη σου κοσμια

----------


## Marilou

> Μπορεί να μην νιώθετε οτι κάνατε κατι αλλα εγω μεσα απο αυτή τη συζήτηση ειλικρινα νιώθω πολυ ξεκούραστα ψυχικά και ομορφα ανάλαφρα δλδ κι ας πιστεύετε οτι δεν είπατε κατι σημαντικό για μενα ηταν.... Δείτε το αλλο θέμα που ειχα ανοίξει παλιότερα και θα καταλάβετε *γτ σταμάτησα να γράφω πως με αποκαλεσε ενα άτομο και πως συμπεριφερθηκε με μενα* οτι κι αν ειπα οτι κι αν σκέφτομαι ο καθε άνθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικός



Γιατι δίνεις σημασία σε οποίον σου πει κάτι αρνητικό?
Το έχω συζητήσει και με άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα δυστυχώς σε προσωπικά μηνύματα γιατί πολύ άπλα δέχτηκαν πολύ επιθετική κρητική και αισθάνθηκαν άσχημα.

Μην νοιωθεις οτι πρέπει να λογοδοτήσεις για τις επιλογές σου .Συζήτηση κάνουμε και μακάρι μέσα απο αυτή να καταλαβαινουμε όλοι μας ποια είναι τα λάθη μας και να τα διορθώνουμε.

Μπορεί το ύφος μας καμιά φορά να ξεφεύγει, γιατί πολύ άπλα συναντας και πολύ εγωιστικά μηνύματα εδώ μέσα...
Δεν μας αγγίζουν όμως ,κρατάμε αυτά που νομίζουμε ότι θα μας πάνε παρακάτω και τα άλλα απλα τα έχουμε στο πίσω μέλος του μυαλού μας!

----------


## dimitrisgr

Καλημέρα για κάποιο λογο το μυαλό μου σκέφτεται πλεον πιο θετικα και οι γνωστές σκέψεις ειναι πολυ πιο ασήμαντες.... Έρχονται βέβαια αλλα σε μικρότερο βαθμό καο αλλάζουν σε θετικές δλδ καταλαβαίνω πλέον ότι έχουν ξεφουσκώσει...τελικα οτι ποτιζεις στο μυαλό αυτό ανθεί είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικο

----------


## Hope for better days

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη!
Έτσι είναι, ότι ποτιζεις, ανθίζει.. 
Να αντικρούεις αυτές τις σκέψεις, με την πάροδο του χρόνου, θα φύγουν και τελείως. Φτάνει.. να μην τους δίνουμε σημασία. Χρειάζεται φυσικά και αρκετή προσωπική προσπάθεια.

----------


## Hope for better days

Πότε τελειώνεις τη θητεία σου με το καλό;

----------


## Marilou

> Καλημέρα για κάποιο λογο το μυαλό μου σκέφτεται πλεον πιο θετικα και οι γνωστές σκέψεις ειναι πολυ πιο ασήμαντες.... Έρχονται βέβαια αλλα σε μικρότερο βαθμό καο αλλάζουν σε θετικές δλδ καταλαβαίνω πλέον ότι έχουν ξεφουσκώσει...τελικα οτι ποτιζεις στο μυαλό αυτό ανθεί είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικο


Καλημέρα!


Μπράβο σου Δημήτρη!Συνέχισε έτσι και όλα καλά θα πάνε!
Και αν τυχόν ξανάρθουν να σκέφτεσαι οτι οι σκέψεις είναι σαν τον αέρα ,περνούν και φεύγουν!

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> 
> Μπράβο σου Δημήτρη!Συνέχισε έτσι και όλα καλά θα πάνε!
> Και αν τυχόν ξανάρθουν να σκέφτεσαι οτι οι σκέψεις είναι σαν τον αέρα ,περνούν και φεύγουν!


Ναι ηρθαν ειναι η αλήθεια αλλα έφυγαν γρήγορα πρωτότυπο αλλες φορές επεμεναν για ωρες ολα μια συνήθεια τελικα κι εγω που νόμιζα δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Πότε τελειώνεις τη θητεία σου με το καλό;


Σε 10 μηνες

----------


## Hope for better days

Εντάξει.. τώρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεις ασχολίες άλλες.
Δεν πειράζει όμως! Αυτό αδιαφορία για τις σκέψεις.
Κάτι πολύ μικρό, οι σκέψεις μας το μεγαλώνουν πολύ, όλα αυτά είναι όμως στο μυαλό.

----------


## Marilou

> Ναι ηρθαν ειναι η αλήθεια αλλα έφυγαν γρήγορα πρωτότυπο αλλες φορές επεμεναν για ωρες ολα μια συνήθεια τελικα κι εγω που νόμιζα δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία


Οι σκέψεις κρατάνε όσο τις κρατάμε εμείς στο μυαλό μας αυτό να το ξέρεις.
Οσο καθόμαστε και αναλύουμε γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι σε εμάς (αρνητικό κυρίως) όλο και περισσότερο θα εμφανίζονται και κάθε φορά με διαφορετικό τρόπο και σε διαφορετική ένταση .

Τροφή για σκέψη μόνο για πράγματα που μας κάνουν να νοιωθουμε όμορφα και ήρεμα!!!!

Πως είναι τα πράγματα εκεί?
Υπάρχει πίεση ?

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Οι σκέψεις κρατάνε όσο τις κρατάμε εμείς στο μυαλό μας αυτό να το ξέρεις.
> Οσο καθόμαστε και αναλύουμε γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι σε εμάς (αρνητικό κυρίως) όλο και περισσότερο θα εμφανίζονται και κάθε φορά με διαφορετικό τρόπο και σε διαφορετική ένταση .
> 
> Τροφή για σκέψη μόνο για πράγματα που μας κάνουν να νοιωθουμε όμορφα και ήρεμα!!!!
> 
> Πως είναι τα πράγματα εκεί?
> Υπάρχει πίεση ?


ε οσο να ναι υπάρχει αρκετη τουλάχιστον στη δική μου θεση

----------


## Marilou

> ε οσο να ναι υπάρχει αρκετη τουλάχιστον στη δική μου θεση


Οπότε θα κάνεις διπλή υπομονή και περισσότερες θετικές σκέψεις για να περάσει ο καιρός και να φύγεις ήρεμος από εκεί μέσα !!!!

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Οπότε θα κάνεις διπλή υπομονή και περισσότερες θετικές σκέψεις για να περάσει ο καιρός και να φύγεις ήρεμος από εκεί μέσα !!!!


Ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο αλλα σκέφτομαι και τα χειρότερα 
Πχ τωρα δεν εχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη σκέψη απλα εχω αγχος και καθόλου όρεξη να μιλήσω σε κανενα δεν ξερω ματι? Η μου λείπει ύπνος.. Τι να πω απλα το αφηνω μέχρι να νιωσω καλύτερα ξανα

----------


## Marilou

> Ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο αλλα σκέφτομαι και τα χειρότερα 
> Πχ τωρα δεν εχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη σκέψη απλα εχω αγχος και καθόλου όρεξη να μιλήσω σε κανενα δεν ξερω ματι? Η μου λείπει ύπνος.. Τι να πω απλα το αφηνω μέχρι να νιωσω καλύτερα ξανα


Αυτές τις ώρες θα βρίσκεις αυτόματα να κάνεις κάτι να ξεχνιεσαι ή αφού καταλαβαίνεις ότι σου λείπει ύπνος να τον αναπληρώσεις με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ..

Άγχος γενικά ή για κάτι συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## mindcrime

> Σε 10 μηνες


Καλα ποσο ειναι η θητεια δεν ειναι 9μηνη λαθος πιστευα; Βαρετος χρονος αλλα οκ θα περασει κανε γυμναστικουλα

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Αυτές τις ώρες θα βρίσκεις αυτόματα να κάνεις κάτι να ξεχνιεσαι ή αφού καταλαβαίνεις ότι σου λείπει ύπνος να τον αναπληρώσεις με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ..
> 
> Άγχος γενικά ή για κάτι συγκεκριμένο?


Άγχος μάλλον αυριο και μεθαύριο επειδή δινω πιστοποίηση αλλα οκ οτι γινει δεν μπορώ να κανω κατι δεν εχω να κανω κατι στη θέση που είμαι

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Καλα ποσο ειναι η θητεια δεν ειναι 9μηνη λαθος πιστευα; Βαρετος χρονος αλλα οκ θα περασει κανε γυμναστικουλα


Πολεμικο ναυτικο είμαι οπότε 12 μηνες

----------


## imperial

εκει ρ φιλε δν ειναι που σας πανε απο 1-4 μεχροι κ 1-8,9,10??? η μαλακιες λενε στον στρατο ξηρας? χαχαχαχ γτ κατι ακουστικε οτι σε ξαθε εξωδο πατε κ διακοπες αμα θελετε

----------


## imperial

> Άγχος μάλλον αυριο και μεθαύριο επειδή δινω πιστοποίηση αλλα οκ οτι γινει δεν μπορώ να κανω κατι δεν εχω να κανω κατι στη θέση που είμαι


κ εγω σμρ εδωσα... κ δεν δαιβασα τπτ γτ τοσον καιρο ειχα κ πολλα αλλα θεματα συν τα ψυχολογικα μου... χαχαχα... το ηξερα απο πριν βεβαια οτι παω μονο βολτα κ θα φυγω... αλλα.... ναι φρικαρα λιγο το πρωι ξαναηρθε το ασχημο συναισθημα9απο οταν βγηκα απ την αιθουσα μεχρι κ το απογευμα) αλλα το χειριστικα κ εφυγε κ λεω τωρα ποροχωραμε... καλα δωξα τον θεο εγω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο τις χρονιες φασεις του παρελθοντος... κ επεισης χειριζωμαι πολυ καλυτερα τα ασχημα... δωξα τον θεο... εχει βοηθησει πολυ... αλλα κ οι ψυχοθεραπιες...

----------


## imperial

μητσαρα να ξες παντα εχει κ χειρωτερα.. π.χ. εγω... κ απ τον στρατο τα παρατησα κ απο την ποιστοποιηση... και... παρολα αυτα θελω κ μπορω να κανω πραγματα για μενα... κ για την ζωη μου κ χερωμαι που ειμαι πλεον αρκετα καλυτερα αν κ συνεχεια πλαι εχει πολλες στραβες... κ με γαμανε... αλλα μ ετην καλη θεληση κ την βοηθεια του θεου,... δν ειχα προβλημα

----------


## imperial

η ζωη δυστυχος δεν εχει tutorial... απο την μια θαθελα για ευκολια η για λυσεις.. αλλα απο την αλλη τουτοριαλ εχουν μονο οι μηχανες... οποτε πιστευω πως το καλυτερο για τον καθενα ειναι να βρει την διαδρομη της ζωης του... η αλλιος το δρομολοϊ που λεει κ ο καζαντζηδης... (εγω απο εκει το ακουσα)
ο αλλος τη βρισκει να οδηγαει νταλικα... σε ενα περιβαλον ενα επι ενα... που το εχει φτιαξει σαν χαρεμι κ μεσα ραδιο κ τσιγαρο... κ ποτακι... κ πολλα αλλα αμα λαχει...

----------


## dimitrisgr

> εκει ρ φιλε δν ειναι που σας πανε απο 1-4 μεχροι κ 1-8,9,10??? η μαλακιες λενε στον στρατο ξηρας? χαχαχαχ γτ κατι ακουστικε οτι σε ξαθε εξωδο πατε κ διακοπες αμα θελετε


Δεν ξέρω γενικα πως είναι γτ στη θεση που ειμαι λίγοι ειναι και δεν εχω ανάμιξη με αλλους ναυτες δλδ

Χαίρομαι για σενα ετσι είναι ξ ζωη περίεργη απρόβλεπτη πρέπει να την πάρουμε χαλαρα αλλιως δεμ βγάζει πουθενά και πολλα αλλα

----------


## Marilou

> Άγχος μάλλον αυριο και μεθαύριο επειδή δινω πιστοποίηση αλλα οκ οτι γινει δεν μπορώ να κανω κατι δεν εχω να κανω κατι στη θέση που είμαι


Καλημέρα και καλή επιτυχία !!

Αυτό είναι δημιουργικό άγχος οπότε καλό είναι ,αρκεί να είναι με μέτρο και να μην επηρεάζει την απόδοση μας...

Ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.Καθε εμπόδιο για καλό που λένε .
Θα περιμένω νέα σου πως πήγες!

----------


## Hope for better days

Έχει ο Θεός! Να προσπαθούμε όσο πιο αισιόδοξα γίνεται να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα.. Όλα περνάνε κάποια στιγμή..

----------


## dimitrisgr

ολα περνανε ναι..αλλα μεχρι να περασουν ......

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Καλημέρα και καλή επιτυχία !!
> 
> Αυτό είναι δημιουργικό άγχος οπότε καλό είναι ,αρκεί να είναι με μέτρο και να μην επηρεάζει την απόδοση μας...
> 
> Ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.Καθε εμπόδιο για καλό που λένε .
> Θα περιμένω νέα σου πως πήγες!


ναι σημερα και αυριο δινω οποτε θα σε ενημερωσω σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## Hope for better days

Μέχρι να περάσουν, θα έρθουν αλλά.. Αυτή είναι η ζωή!!
Εσύ τώρα θα κάνεις υπομονή, και θα περάσουν οι μέρες, διάβαζε κανένα βιβλίο, να μιλάς με την κοπέλα σου. Θα πηγαίνεις και σπίτι σου φαντάζομαι. Πάρτο σαν δουλειά!

----------


## dimitrisgr

ναι καθε βραδυ ειμαι σπιτι ευτυχως ναι μιλαμε καθε ωρα και στιγμη εκτος αν εχουμε δουλεια πολυ επικοινωνια εχουμε για διαφορα θεματα αρκει να μην ξεφευγει το μυαλο μου

----------


## Hope for better days

Ωραία Δημήτρη, αυτά είναι πολύ σημαντικά! 
Πολλές φορές εμείς οι άνθρωποι, βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα, δημιουργούμε προβλήματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν στα αλήθεια. Και γι'αυτο φυσικά ευθύνονται οι επίμονες σκέψεις.
Οπόταν πρέπει να παλέψουμε και να ζήσουμε χωρίς αυτές. Αυτό δεν είναι φυσικά εύκολο, χρειάζεται αρκετή προσπάθεια. 
Χρειάζεται να έχουμε αρκετές δραστηριότητες, να έχουμε ανθρώπους δίπλα μας που μας αγαπούν και μας στηρίζουν. Να βρούμε και εμείς τι είναι αυτό που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε χαρά.

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Ωραία Δημήτρη, αυτά είναι πολύ σημαντικά! 
> Πολλές φορές εμείς οι άνθρωποι, βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα, δημιουργούμε προβλήματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν στα αλήθεια. Και γι'αυτο φυσικά ευθύνονται οι επίμονες σκέψεις.
> Οπόταν πρέπει να παλέψουμε και να ζήσουμε χωρίς αυτές. Αυτό δεν είναι φυσικά εύκολο, χρειάζεται αρκετή προσπάθεια. 
> Χρειάζεται να έχουμε αρκετές δραστηριότητες, να έχουμε ανθρώπους δίπλα μας που μας αγαπούν και μας στηρίζουν. Να βρούμε και εμείς τι είναι αυτό που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε χαρά.


κι εγω που νομιζα οτι λιγα ατομα εχουν θεμα με τις σκεψεις...τελικα ειναι πολλοι τριγυρω μας

----------


## Hope for better days

Δυστυχώς αρκετός κόσμος βασανίζεται.. και μπορεί κάποιος να νομίζει πως είναι ο μόνος που κάνει τέτοιες σκέψεις..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Καλημέρα και καλή επιτυχία !!
> 
> Αυτό είναι δημιουργικό άγχος οπότε καλό είναι ,αρκεί να είναι με μέτρο και να μην επηρεάζει την απόδοση μας...
> 
> Ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.Καθε εμπόδιο για καλό που λένε .
> Θα περιμένω νέα σου πως πήγες!


επειδη ατομα που δειχνουν ενδιαφερον δεν τα ξεχναω ειτε τα ξερω ειτε οχι προσωπικα
μπηκα να πω οτι πηγα πολυ καλα και στα 2 μερη θεωρητικο και πρακτικο αν και πηγαν να με μπερδεψουν δε μασησα προσπαθησα να αποβαλλω το αγχος οπως κι εκανα..οτι με ρωτησαν το ηξερα ε και αν ξεχασα να συμπληρωσω κατι ανθρωποι ειμαστε ας με κοψουν..πιασαν οι προσευχες ανοιξα ενα τετραδιο τυχαια να δω μια ερωτηση και βαρεθηκα και το κλεισα κι αυτη με ρωτησαν τι να πω...

----------


## Marilou

> επειδη ατομα που δειχνουν ενδιαφερον δεν τα ξεχναω ειτε τα ξερω ειτε οχι προσωπικα
> μπηκα να πω οτι πηγα πολυ καλα και στα 2 μερη θεωρητικο και πρακτικο αν και πηγαν να με μπερδεψουν δε μασησα προσπαθησα να αποβαλλω το αγχος οπως κι εκανα..οτι με ρωτησαν το ηξερα ε και αν ξεχασα να συμπληρωσω κατι ανθρωποι ειμαστε ας με κοψουν..πιασαν οι προσευχες ανοιξα ενα τετραδιο τυχαια να δω μια ερωτηση και βαρεθηκα και το κλεισα κι αυτη με ρωτησαν τι να πω...


Μπράβο βρε συ Δημήτρη !!!!
Πολύ χαίρομαι,πραγματικά τέτοια μηνύματα εδώ μέσα μου δίνουν χαρά σαν να είναι από δικό μου άνθρωπο!

Περάσεις δεν περάσεις και μόνο ο τρόπος που το αντιμετωπισες πιστεύω να σε κάνει να νοιωθεις περήφανος για τον ευατο σου!!!

Σε όλα χρειάζεται υπομονή ,επιμονή και πίστη !!!
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα περάσεις ,εδώ θα είμαστε να μας το πεις και αυτό !!!

Εσύ πως νοιωθεις ?Είσαι καλύτερα τώρα που έφυγε και αυτό?

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Μπράβο βρε συ Δημήτρη !!!!
> Πολύ χαίρομαι,πραγματικά τέτοια μηνύματα εδώ μέσα μου δίνουν χαρά σαν να είναι από δικό μου άνθρωπο!
> 
> Περάσεις δεν περάσεις και μόνο ο τρόπος που το αντιμετωπισες πιστεύω να σε κάνει να νοιωθεις περήφανος για τον ευατο σου!!!
> 
> Σε όλα χρειάζεται υπομονή ,επιμονή και πίστη !!!
> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα περάσεις ,εδώ θα είμαστε να μας το πεις και αυτό !!!
> 
> Εσύ πως νοιωθεις ?Είσαι καλύτερα τώρα που έφυγε και αυτό?


κοιτα εγω παλευω με τα συναισθηματα ακομα που χαλανε απο τις σκεψεις αλλα οκ δεν υπαρχει νοημα ειναι ψευδεις σκεψεις και που ανακυκλωνονται ψαχνωντας απαντηση...το προσπερναω..αλλα νιωθω πολυ καλα και μυο φυγε επιτελους απο το κεφαλι αυτη η εκκρεμοτητα γυρισα σπιτι και ειδα τις απαντησεις δεν ειχα πουθενα κανα λαθος εννεοειται θα ενημερωσω για το αποτελσμα αν οχι εδω σε μηνυμα σιγουρα δεν ξεχναω να ξες

----------


## Marilou

> κοιτα εγω παλευω με τα συναισθηματα ακομα που χαλανε απο τις σκεψεις αλλα οκ δεν υπαρχει νοημα ειναι ψευδεις σκεψεις και που ανακυκλωνονται ψαχνωντας απαντηση...το προσπερναω..αλλα νιωθω πολυ καλα και μυο φυγε επιτελους απο το κεφαλι αυτη η εκκρεμοτητα γυρισα σπιτι και ειδα τις απαντησεις δεν ειχα πουθενα κανα λαθος εννεοειται θα ενημερωσω για το αποτελσμα αν οχι εδω σε μηνυμα σιγουρα δεν ξεχναω να ξες


Ωραία κρατάμε τα θετικά και προχωράμε ,σίγουρα ολοι μας με κατι παλεύουμε,σκοπός μας όμως είναι να τα καταφέρνουμε με κάποιο τρόπο και να τα ξεπερνάνε .

Άντε θα περιμένω να τεσταρω και την μνήμη σου αν όντως ξέχνας ή όχι!!!

----------


## Hope for better days

Ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος!!!!
Έτσι πρέπει να προσπαθούμε, επιμονή, υπομονή και πίστη πολύ σωστά.
Η ζωή έχει και τα κακά και τα καλά της όμως!!! Ηρεμία και πίστη να μας δίνει ο Θεός να τα ξεπερνάμε.

Πολλά μπράβο Δημήτρη, ο Θεός άκουσε τις προσευχές σου!

----------


## dimitrisgr

για καποιο λογο καποιες φορες νιωθω οτι λειτουργω μηχανικα χωρις συναισθημα ..δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει πολλες φορες ...θα ηθελα να ειχα τις αναμνησεις η το συναισθημα της λυπης οταν φευγω απο ενας μερος με αναμνησεις..πλεον δεν το χω τοσο εντονο αυτο το συναισθημα και με παραξενευει για καποιο λογο..ισως επειδη τα βλεπω αλλιως πλεον η προσπαθω να τα δω?

----------


## Hope for better days

Μπορεί αυτό που νιώθεις να είναι περιστασιακο, και να επανέλθει το συναίσθημα.
Πιστεύω πως δεν μπορούμε πάντα να είμαστε συναισθηματικοι.
Ή μπορεί να είναι και το γεγονός ότι αλλάζουμε, δεν μένουμε οι ίδιοι..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Μπορεί αυτό που νιώθεις να είναι περιστασιακο, και να επανέλθει το συναίσθημα.
> Πιστεύω πως δεν μπορούμε πάντα να είμαστε συναισθηματικοι.
> Ή μπορεί να είναι και το γεγονός ότι αλλάζουμε, δεν μένουμε οι ίδιοι..


ναι ενω καποιες φορες μου ερχεται αυτεες οι αναμνησεις που μου φερνουν δακρυα αλλα και ποσο να κλαψεις?οχι οτι εχω σταματησει να νιωθω η ισως επειδη εχω δει οτι δε βγαινει κατι με την λυπητερη πλευρα και βλεπω τα θετικα και ισως γι αυτο απλα με αγχωνει μηπως οφειλεται στις σκεψεις και εχει αλλοιωθει η προσωπικοτητα μου ?δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι κατι τετοιο γτ αν αρχισουν οι σκεψεις που παω? ποιος ειμαι? τι κανω τωρα? θα με τρελανουν και τις σταματαω...για καποιο λογο το θεμα που με ετρωγε σταματησε καπως αλλα κατι με τρωει συνεχεια να τα ξανασκεφτω και να ψαχνω παλι απαντησεις χωρις νοημα απλα αυτη η ανακυκλωση στο μυαλο..

----------


## Marilou

> ναι ενω καποιες φορες μου ερχεται αυτεες οι αναμνησεις που μου φερνουν δακρυα αλλα και ποσο να κλαψεις?οχι οτι εχω σταματησει να νιωθω η ισως επειδη εχω δει οτι δε βγαινει κατι με την λυπητερη πλευρα και βλεπω τα θετικα και ισως γι αυτο απλα με αγχωνει μηπως οφειλεται στις σκεψεις και εχει αλλοιωθει η προσωπικοτητα μου ?δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι κατι τετοιο γτ αν αρχισουν οι σκεψεις που παω? ποιος ειμαι? τι κανω τωρα? θα με τρελανουν και τις σταματαω...για καποιο λογο το θεμα που με ετρωγε σταματησε καπως αλλα κατι με τρωει συνεχεια να τα ξανασκεφτω και να ψαχνω παλι απαντησεις χωρις νοημα απλα αυτη η ανακυκλωση στο μυαλο..


Γιατί βε καλο μου αναλύεις τα πάντα τόσο πολύ ?
Άσε τα πράγματα να κυλάνε ήρεμα και τις σκέψεις σου να έρχονται και να φεύγουν.
Η υπέρ ανάλυση καταστάσεων ποτε δεν έλυσε κανένα θέμα ,ίσα ίσα το μεγενθυνε χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο.

----------


## Hope for better days

> ναι ενω καποιες φορες μου ερχεται αυτεες οι αναμνησεις που μου φερνουν δακρυα αλλα και ποσο να κλαψεις?οχι οτι εχω σταματησει να νιωθω η ισως επειδη εχω δει οτι δε βγαινει κατι με την λυπητερη πλευρα και βλεπω τα θετικα και ισως γι αυτο απλα με αγχωνει μηπως οφειλεται στις σκεψεις και εχει αλλοιωθει η προσωπικοτητα μου ?δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι κατι τετοιο γτ αν αρχισουν οι σκεψεις που παω? ποιος ειμαι? τι κανω τωρα? θα με τρελανουν και τις σταματαω...για καποιο λογο το θεμα που με ετρωγε σταματησε καπως αλλα κατι με τρωει συνεχεια να τα ξανασκεφτω και να ψαχνω παλι απαντησεις χωρις νοημα απλα αυτη η ανακυκλωση στο μυαλο..


Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι εννοείς. 
Αυτό που νιώθεις τώρα, δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ, είναι περιστασιακο. Και εγώ το έχω ζήσει, και ίσως και όλοι μας. 

Ακριβώς.. Δεν μπορούμε κάθε φορά με την ανάμνηση ενός γεγονότος που μας προξενουσε δάκρυα, και συνεχίζουμε για πολύ καιρό μετά ακόμη να είμαστε ευσυγκίνητοι. 
Αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. 

Όσο για τις σκέψεις, αγνόησε τες, μην δίνεις σημασία, εκεί που έρχονται κάνε κάτι, παρακολουθήσε κάτι που σ'αρεσει για να έρθουν άλλες σκέψεις.

Κάποιες φορές χωρίς λόγο και αιτία μπορεί να μην έχουμε όρεξη, και αρκετά σημαντικά πράγματα της ζωής μας να μας φαίνονται αδιάφορα. 
Αλλά αυτό λίγο κρατάει.

----------


## Hope for better days

Εμένα με πονάει τρομερά(με έχει ζαλισει) ο φρονιμητης, βάζω κάποια gel κλπ μέχρι να τον βγάλω :P 

Δεν μου παίρνει να σκεφτώ και οτιδήποτε άλλο...

----------


## Hope for better days

> Εμένα με πονάει τρομερά(με έχει ζαλισει) ο φρονιμητης, βάζω κάποια gel κλπ μέχρι να τον βγάλω :P 
> 
> Δεν μου παίρνει να σκεφτώ και οτιδήποτε άλλο...


Αυτό φυσικά ήταν λίγο άσχετο, αλλά κάπως ήθελα να πω πως νιώθω..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Αυτό φυσικά ήταν λίγο άσχετο, αλλά κάπως ήθελα να πω πως νιώθω..


παυσιπονο βρε

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Γιατί βε καλο μου αναλύεις τα πάντα τόσο πολύ ?
> Άσε τα πράγματα να κυλάνε ήρεμα και τις σκέψεις σου να έρχονται και να φεύγουν.
> Η υπέρ ανάλυση καταστάσεων ποτε δεν έλυσε κανένα θέμα ,ίσα ίσα το μεγενθυνε χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο.


το μυαλο τα φερνει μονο του ξερω κι εγω ναι οντως υπερ αναλυση αν και στους εξω θα εδινα καλες συμβουλες αν ειχαν ιδιο προβλημα σε μενα δεν...

----------


## george1520

> Εμένα με πονάει τρομερά(με έχει ζαλισει) ο φρονιμητης, βάζω κάποια gel κλπ μέχρι να τον βγάλω  
> 
> Δεν μου παίρνει να σκεφτώ και οτιδήποτε άλλο...


Δοκίμασε ζεστό αλατόνερο. Ηρεμεί κάπως τον πόνο.. Ξέπλυμα ε! Μην το καταπιείς.

----------


## Marilou

> το μυαλο τα φερνει μονο του ξερω κι εγω ναι οντως υπερ αναλυση αν και στους εξω θα εδινα καλες συμβουλες αν ειχαν ιδιο προβλημα σε μενα δεν...


Το ξέρω ! Ολοι στους άλλους κάνουμε τους δασκάλους αλλά όταν έρχεται η ώρα να τα εφαρμόσουμε σε εμάς τα ξεχνάμε .

Γι αυτό είμαστε όλοι εδώ εμείς!

Δες το ότι είσαι μέσα σε μια ομάδα που όταν δυσκολεύεται ένας συμπαίκτης σου πρέπει να τον βοηθήσεις και όταν φυσικά έρχεται η δική σου σειρά σηκώνεις χεράκι και ζητάς εσυ βοηθεια !!!

----------


## Hope for better days

> παυσιπονο βρε


Δυστυχώς κρατάει για λίγο το παυσιπονο και μετά πάλι.. Το 'χουμε όμως!

----------


## Hope for better days

> Δοκίμασε ζεστό αλατόνερο. Ηρεμεί κάπως τον πόνο.. Ξέπλυμα ε! Μην το καταπιείς.


Ξέχασα το ζεστό αλατόνερο, να 'σαι καλά Γιώργο!! Θα κάνω τώρα!! 

Ναι γαργάρες θέλει

----------


## Hope for better days

> Το ξέρω ! Ολοι στους άλλους κάνουμε τους δασκάλους αλλά όταν έρχεται η ώρα να τα εφαρμόσουμε σε εμάς τα ξεχνάμε .
> 
> Γι αυτό είμαστε όλοι εδώ εμείς!
> 
> Δες το ότι είσαι μέσα σε μια ομάδα που όταν δυσκολεύεται ένας συμπαίκτης σου πρέπει να τον βοηθήσεις και όταν φυσικά έρχεται η δική σου σειρά σηκώνεις χεράκι και ζητάς εσυ βοηθεια !!!


Πολύ σωστά!!

----------


## Hope for better days

Παιδιά καλό βράδυ και καλή ξεκούραση!
Έκανα και το αλατόνερο, ήταν ότι έπρεπε!

Δημήτρη άραξε!!! Τώρα πριν ξαπλώσεις διάβασε κατι, παρακολουθήσε κάτι να ξεφύγει η σκέψη και να χαλαρώσεις. Ίσως αύριο κιόλας να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα. 
Ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε να τα λέμε :)

----------


## dimitrisgr

παιζω βιντεοπαιχνιδια με ενα παιδι και λεμε βλακειες και γελαμε αλλα το μυαλο ολο και καπου θα γυρισει

----------


## dimitrisgr

Καλημέρα εν τω μεταξύ για κάποιο λογο απο χθες οι σκέψεις φεύγουν μονες τους εχουν μειωθεί σε αρκετό βαθμό αλλα κατι με τρώει συνέχεια να τις ξαναφερω στο μυαλό ισως απο συνήθεια? Κι μου κανει εντύπωση πια.. Ολα μια συνήθεια τελικα... Αλλα ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο να βλέπεις αυτή που αγαπάς για λιγο και να χωριζεστε και να επιστρέφεις στην καθημερινότητα και ποτε θα ξαναβρεθειτε..αλλά υπομονή κι εδω.. Ωστόσο με τις σκέψεις κάποιες φορές σα να τις διώχνει το μυαλό και σε βαζει να σκεφτείς αλλα ωστε μα ξεχάσεις κι αλλες φορες παλι να γίνονται μεγαλες ευτυχώς πλέον σπάνια

----------


## Marilou

> Καλημέρα εν τω μεταξύ για κάποιο λογο απο χθες οι σκέψεις φεύγουν μονες τους εχουν μειωθεί σε αρκετό βαθμό αλλα κατι με τρώει συνέχεια να τις ξαναφερω στο μυαλό ισως απο συνήθεια? Κι μου κανει εντύπωση πια.. Ολα μια συνήθεια τελικα... *Αλλα ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο να βλέπεις αυτή που αγαπάς για λιγο και να χωριζεστε* και να επιστρέφεις στην καθημερινότητα και ποτε θα ξαναβρεθειτε..αλλά υπομονή κι εδω.. Ωστόσο με τις σκέψεις κάποιες φορές σα να τις διώχνει το μυαλό και σε βαζει να σκεφτείς αλλα ωστε μα ξεχάσεις κι αλλες φορες παλι να γίνονται μεγαλες ευτυχώς πλέον σπάνια


Kαλημερα και καλή εβδομάδα!

Είναι ανάγκη να την βλέπεις αυτό το διάστημα?

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Kαλημερα και καλή εβδομάδα!
> 
> Είναι ανάγκη να την βλέπεις αυτό το διάστημα?


Παντα είναι ανάγκη αλλα ειναι δύσκολο λογω απόστασης

----------


## Marilou

> Παντα είναι ανάγκη αλλα ειναι δύσκολο λογω απόστασης


Ειναι ανάγκη ή επιθυμία -λαχτάρα ?
Μήπως κάποιες σκέψεις πυροδοτούνται μετά απο κάθε συνάντηση??

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Ειναι ανάγκη ή επιθυμία -λαχτάρα ?
> Μήπως κάποιες σκέψεις πυροδοτούνται μετά απο κάθε συνάντηση??


Αυτό όπως το είπες επιθυμία λαχτάρα... Οχι μετα απο συνάντηση καλμαρουν οι σκέψεις κατα πολυ περνάω πολυ ομορφα.. Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω ξερω την αλήθεια το μυαλό θα επιστρέψει στα ψέματα σπανια βέβαια η σε αλλες σκέψεις να γίνονται εικόνα στο μυαλό μου... Αλλα ειναι αυτο που λεω κατι με απωθεί ωρες ωρες να σκεφτώ τα ομορφα και μου ριχνει την ψυχολογια ενω κάποιες φορες σκέφτεται μονο τα ομορφα πρέπει κάπως να καθαρίσει πλεον απο τη συνηθισμένη κατάσταση

----------


## dimitrisgr

Επίσης κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν είναι ηθική κοπελα μήπως κανει τπτ μακρια μου μήπως το να μήπως τ αλλο ενω ξερω οτι δεν ισχύει αλλα αν καρφωθεί στο μυαλο...προαίσθημα οτι κατι μου κρύβει?

----------


## Hope for better days

> Επίσης κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν είναι ηθική κοπελα μήπως κανει τπτ μακρια μου μήπως το να μήπως τ αλλο ενω ξερω οτι δεν ισχύει αλλα αν καρφωθεί στο μυαλο...προαίσθημα οτι κατι μου κρύβει?


Δημήτρη δεν πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο, απλά το μυαλό σου φτιάχνει υποθετικά σενάρια. 
Αυτές τις σκέψεις μην τις τρέφεις. 
Αυτές οι σκέψεις βρίσκονται μόνο στο μυαλό σου, δεν πιστεύω στην πραγματικότητα. 
Νιώθεις πως σε αγαπάει και σε έχει σημαντικό άνθρωπο στην ζωή της; 
Πόσο χρονών είναι η κοπέλα τώρα;

----------


## Marilou

> Επίσης κάποιες φορές σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν είναι ηθική κοπελα μήπως κανει τπτ μακρια μου μήπως το να μήπως τ αλλο ενω ξερω οτι δεν ισχύει αλλα αν καρφωθεί στο μυαλο...προαίσθημα οτι κατι μου κρύβει?


Δημήτρη αυτό είναι καθαρά θέμα δικό σου και πρέπει να δουλέψεις πολύ για να καταφέρεις να το διώξεις απο το μυαλό σου . Είναι κρίμα να έχεις μια όμορφη σχέση και να την καταστρέψεις γιατί σου έχει γίνει εμμονή όλο αυτό.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο την απομακρύνεις από κοντά σου .
Ότι μπορεί να ήταν η κοπέλα σου ήταν πριν από εσένα ,πάει τελείωσε .....

Στο είχα πει και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, δεν μπορώ να σου πω κατηγορηματικα να χωρίσεις αλλα είναι πολυ άδικο όλο αυτό και για εκείνη και για εσένα ...........
δεν μπορεί να χτίστει κατι ομορφο οταν ενας απο τους δυο εχει τετοια θεματα...Αν δεν το δουλέψεις ει τε μόνος σου, αν μπορείς ,είτε με κάποιον ψυχολόγο σε κάθε ευκαρια θα βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια ......

Πες μου κάτι αλλο..
Πως έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου τον λέξη ¨ηθική¨

----------


## Hope for better days

Άλλαξε τότε λίγο την συμπεριφορα σου, και πες της πως θέλω λίγο να μείνω μόνος για κάποιο διάστημα, να δεις πως θα αντιδράσει, αν έχει κάτι να σου πει.. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Δημήτρη δεν πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο, απλά το μυαλό σου φτιάχνει υποθετικά σενάρια. 
> Αυτές τις σκέψεις μην τις τρέφεις. 
> Αυτές οι σκέψεις βρίσκονται μόνο στο μυαλό σου, δεν πιστεύω στην πραγματικότητα. 
> Νιώθεις πως σε αγαπάει και σε έχει σημαντικό άνθρωπο στην ζωή της; 
> Πόσο χρονών είναι η κοπέλα τώρα;


Κλαίει και τρέμει στη σκέψη οτι θα με χάσει η θα παθω κατι εχω μαθει απο στενο κυκλο οτι ζει για μενα ειναι στα 20.. Ειναι απο διαλυμένη οικογένειά και είμαι ο άνθρωπος της και οσοι την ξέρουν λενε οτι αποκλείεται να κανει κατι ενω πχ θα μπορούσε και πριν απο μενα να κανει.. Την έχω ζαλίσει κι εγώ με. Αυτά αλλα μου λεει να μου λες οτι σκέφτεσαι νιωθεις.. Αφου εγω σου τ δημιούργησα το προβλημα7με τις σκέψεις βρηκα αυτό που εψαχνα γτ να κανω βλακεια να σε χασω? Δεν μου αρέσει σαν ιδεα ε αυτα εν ολίγοις λεει συμβαίνουν

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Άλλαξε τότε λίγο την συμπεριφορα σου, και πες της πως θέλω λίγο να μείνω μόνος για κάποιο διάστημα, να δεις πως θα αντιδράσει, αν έχει κάτι να σου πει.. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω..


Το χω σκεφτεί αλλα θα στενοχωρεθει πολυ ειναι θέμα το ξερω και φταιω απο κοντα η στη βιντεοκληση ειναι ολα τοσο διαφορετικα

----------


## Hope for better days

Άρα προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις πως αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι επίμονες ψεύτικες. 

Να χαίρεσαι, να την αγαπάς να σε αγαπά και με το καλό μπορείτε να το δείτε και πιο σοβαρά. 

Υπαρχει κάτι ύποπτο που σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι έτσι ή απλά από μόνος σου;
Ένιωσες ποτέ πως είχε περίεργη συμπεριφορά;

Μπορεί και η δικιά σου συμπεριφορά να την κάνει να αισθάνεται και να συμπεριφερετε ίσως περίεργα..Δηλαδή να είναι μια χαρά η κοπέλα, αλλά να φοβάται πως με μια κίνηση της ή κάτι θα πάει το μυαλό σου αλλού χώρις να υπάρχει αιτία.

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Άρα προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις πως αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι επίμονες ψεύτικες. 
> 
> Να χαίρεσαι, να την αγαπάς να σε αγαπά και με το καλό μπορείτε να το δείτε και πιο σοβαρά. 
> 
> Υπαρχει κάτι ύποπτο που σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι έτσι ή απλά από μόνος σου;
> Ένιωσες ποτέ πως είχε περίεργη συμπεριφορά;
> 
> Μπορεί και η δικιά σου συμπεριφορά να την κάνει να αισθάνεται και να συμπεριφερετε ίσως περίεργα..Δηλαδή να είναι μια χαρά η κοπέλα, αλλά να φοβάται πως με μια κίνηση της ή κάτι θα πάει το μυαλό σου αλλού χώρις να υπάρχει αιτία.


Οχι ποτε περίεργη συμπεριφορά μου λεει καθε κίνηση της.. Καλο ειναι πιστεύω να υπάρχει λιγος φοβος λιγος όμως... Ύποπτο οχι ειδικα απο τέτοιου είδους κοπέλα αλλα αν το μυαλό καρφωθεί αστο ισως εχω συνηθίσει αλλες κοπέλες παλιότερα που καναν διάφορα η το ψεμα που ειπε που δεν τελικά δεν ισχύει? Μήπως απο ενα μικρο ψεμα έρθει και αλλο μεγαλύτερο?

----------


## Hope for better days

> Οχι ποτε περίεργη συμπεριφορά μου λεει καθε κίνηση της.. Καλο ειναι πιστεύω να υπάρχει λιγος φοβος λιγος όμως... Ύποπτο οχι ειδικα απο τέτοιου είδους κοπέλα αλλα αν το μυαλό καρφωθεί αστο ισως εχω συνηθίσει αλλες κοπέλες παλιότερα που καναν διάφορα η το ψεμα που ειπε που δεν τελικά δεν ισχύει? Μήπως απο ενα μικρο ψεμα έρθει και αλλο μεγαλύτερο?


Κατάλαβα, μάλλον το ψεμα που είχε πει να σε κάνει λίγο να βάζεις δεύτερες σκέψεις. 
Και το ψεμα που σου είπε, έπειτα σου είπε την αλήθεια. Δεν σημαίνει πως όταν λέμε κάποια μικρά ψέματακια, θα συνεχίζουμε να λέμε, και ποσόν μάλλον μεγαλύτερα. 
Όλοι μας μέσα στην καθημερινότητα μας ίσως πουμε κανένα ψέμα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα πούμε και ένα μεγάλο ψέμα. 

Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό και είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι με τέτοιες σκέψεις.

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Κατάλαβα, μάλλον το ψεμα που είχε πει να σε κάνει λίγο να βάζεις δεύτερες σκέψεις. 
> Και το ψεμα που σου είπε, έπειτα σου είπε την αλήθεια. Δεν σημαίνει πως όταν λέμε κάποια μικρά ψέματακια, θα συνεχίζουμε να λέμε, και ποσόν μάλλον μεγαλύτερα. 
> Όλοι μας μέσα στην καθημερινότητα μας ίσως πουμε κανένα ψέμα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα πούμε και ένα μεγάλο ψέμα. 
> 
> Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό και είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι με τέτοιες σκέψεις.


Και οταν ηρεμώ κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι ποσο ηλιθιος ειμαι να δημιουργώ τοσα ακυρα σενάρια και να κανω δύσκολη τη σχεση μου η τη ζωη μου ΓΙΑΤΙ? παλαιότερα τραύματα? Πρέπει να ηρεμήσω καπως

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Κατάλαβα, μάλλον το ψεμα που είχε πει να σε κάνει λίγο να βάζεις δεύτερες σκέψεις. 
> Και το ψεμα που σου είπε, έπειτα σου είπε την αλήθεια. Δεν σημαίνει πως όταν λέμε κάποια μικρά ψέματακια, θα συνεχίζουμε να λέμε, και ποσόν μάλλον μεγαλύτερα. 
> Όλοι μας μέσα στην καθημερινότητα μας ίσως πουμε κανένα ψέμα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα πούμε και ένα μεγάλο ψέμα. 
> 
> Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό και είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι με τέτοιες σκέψεις.


Ναι αλλά άργησε να πει την αλήθεια και επειδή ειδε οτι κατάλαβα οτι λεει ψεματα το παραδέχτηκε κι το λεγε επειδή ντρέποταν ναι αλλα της λεω αν δεν σε πιεζα ακομα θα συνεχιζες

----------


## Hope for better days

Εντάξει επειδή ντρεποταν. Πάει τελείωσε όμως αυτό. Ξέχασε το!
Όταν έρχονται οι σκέψεις να τις αντικρούεις. 
Όπως το είπες κάνεις δύσκολη τη σχέση σου και τη ζωή σου, χωρίς λόγο κιόλας!

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Εντάξει επειδή ντρεποταν. Πάει τελείωσε όμως αυτό. Ξέχασε το!
> Όταν έρχονται οι σκέψεις να τις αντικρούεις. 
> Όπως το είπες κάνεις δύσκολη τη σχέση σου και τη ζωή σου, χωρίς λόγο κιόλας!


Γτ όμως ναα γίνονται μεγαλες στο μυαλό μου και με κρατάνε στα συναισθήματα? Εξορκισμο θελω

----------


## george1520

> Γτ όμως ναα γίνονται μεγαλες στο μυαλό μου και με κρατάνε στα συναισθήματα? Εξορκισμο θελω


Έλα να σου κάνω εγώ εξορκισμό.

Μήπως ο λόγος που νιώθεις όλο αυτό είναι γιατί πιστεύεις πως αυτή η σχέση δεν σου αξίζει; Πως αυτή η κοπέλα δεν σου αξίζει;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Έλα να σου κάνω εγώ εξορκισμό.
> 
> Μήπως ο λόγος που νιώθεις όλο αυτό είναι γιατί πιστεύεις πως αυτή η σχέση δεν σου αξίζει; Πως αυτή η κοπέλα δεν σου αξίζει;


Γτ να μη μου αξίζει? Το λογο ψαχνω αλλα δε βρίσκω μήπως την εχω αλλιως πλασμενη στο μυαλό μου?

----------


## george1520

> Γτ να μη μου αξίζει? Το λογο ψαχνω αλλα δε βρίσκω μήπως την εχω αλλιως πλασμενη στο μυαλό μου?


Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου, εδώ δεν ξέρω τι έχω στο δικό μου.
Σε ρώτησα μπας και βρεις τους λόγους που δεν ζεις αυτή την σχέση (ενώ την θες, ενώ σαρεσει). Ίσως να θεωρείς ότι δεν σου αξίζει και ψάχνεις να βρεις αρνητικά στοιχεία..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου, εδώ δεν ξέρω τι έχω στο δικό μου.
> Σε ρώτησα μπας και βρεις τους λόγους που δεν ζεις αυτή την σχέση (ενώ την θες, ενώ σαρεσει). Ίσως να θεωρείς ότι δεν σου αξίζει και ψάχνεις να βρεις αρνητικά στοιχεία..


Γιατί να μη μου αξίζει δεν το καταλαβαίνω..

----------


## george1520

> Γιατί να μη μου αξίζει δεν το καταλαβαίνω..


Σου αξίζει.. Και με το παραπάνω. Εδώ βλέπεις πως όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις δηλητηριάζουν την σχέση σου και θες να βρεις την λύση.. Ξέρεις ποσοι άνθρωποι περνάνε την ίδια φάση αλλά δεν κάνουν κάτι να το αλλάξουν; Αυτό δείχνει ότι θες την σχέση σου και ότι θες και η κοπέλα που είναι μαζί σου να είναι ευτυχισμένη. 
Ο λόγος που ρώτησα αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει η συγκεκριμένη σχέση είναι γιατί συνήθως οι άνθρωποι που δεν αγαπάνε πολύ τον εαυτό τους, θεωρουν ότι αυτό το όμορφο που υπάρχει στην ζωή τους δεν τους αξίζει και προσπαθούν - χωρίς να το καταλάβουν- να το "χαλάσουν" (εσύ αυτό το κάνεις με τις σκέψεις σου).

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Σου αξίζει.. Και με το παραπάνω. Εδώ βλέπεις πως όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις δηλητηριάζουν την σχέση σου και θες να βρεις την λύση.. Ξέρεις ποσοι άνθρωποι περνάνε την ίδια φάση αλλά δεν κάνουν κάτι να το αλλάξουν; Αυτό δείχνει ότι θες την σχέση σου και ότι θες και η κοπέλα που είναι μαζί σου να είναι ευτυχισμένη. 
> Ο λόγος που ρώτησα αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει η συγκεκριμένη σχέση είναι γιατί συνήθως οι άνθρωποι που δεν αγαπάνε πολύ τον εαυτό τους, θεωρουν ότι αυτό το όμορφο που υπάρχει στην ζωή τους δεν τους αξίζει και προσπαθούν - χωρίς να το καταλάβουν- να το "χαλάσουν" (εσύ αυτό το κάνεις με τις σκέψεις σου).


λες να ειναι παιδικα τραυματα?απο οτι λεει η μανα μου ολο μαυρο χρωμα εβαζα στις ζωγραφιες μου...ανασφαλεια στη σχεση ζηλεια?

----------


## Hope for better days

Ναιι Δημητρη το αξίζεις. Προσπάθησε να αντικρούεις αυτές τις σκέψεις. Χρειάζεται αρκετή προσπάθεια αλλά μπορείς!

----------


## dimitrisgr

Προσπαθώ αλλα δύσκολα... Σκέψου οταν δεν ειχα μαθει την αλήθεια δεν το σκεφτόμουν τοσο ειδικά οταν την ειχα κοντα τα ξεχναγα ολα τωρα που ξερω την αλήθεια νιώθω χειρότερα γτ ρε γαμωτο

----------


## Hope for better days

Καλημέρα!
Η αλήθεια όμως δεν είναι καλύτερη;
Αυτό που γνωρίζεις τώρα δεν είναι καλύτερο;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Καλημέρα!
> Η αλήθεια όμως δεν είναι καλύτερη;
> Αυτό που γνωρίζεις τώρα δεν είναι καλύτερο;


Είναι ρε γαμωτο ειναι είναι αυτό που ήθελα αλλα γτ το ηλιθιο μυαλο να μην το χαίρεται αλλα γενικα βλέπω οτι οταν ξεκουράζομαι και κοιμάμαι αρκετά αν δεν εχω υπηρεσία νιώθω καλύτερα..
Αλλες φορες μπορεί να σκεφτώ α μήπως αν δε με ηξερε να συνέχιζε πιο σοβαρά με ενα φιλο μπλα μπλα... Λες κι εγω αν δεν την ήξερα δε θα συνέχιζα με κάποια αλλη... Αλλα φταίω γτ δέχομαι τις σκέψεις και δεν τις διώχνω αμέσως

----------


## george1520

> λες να ειναι παιδικα τραυματα?απο οτι λεει η μανα μου ολο μαυρο χρωμα εβαζα στις ζωγραφιες μου...ανασφαλεια στη σχεση ζηλεια?


Όχι με αυτή την έννοια που το λες εσύ.. Δεν ξέρω την ζωή σου για να μπορώ να έχω εικόνα.. Αλλά ίσως να μην αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου αρκετά και έτσι θεωρείς ότι δεν σου αξίζει να έχεις κάτι καλό.. Με το να γεμίζεις το μυαλό σου με αρνητικά σενάρια ταυτόχρονα σταματάει να είναι τόσο καλό (η σχέση σου) και πιστεύεις ότι με αυτό το τρόπο το φέρνεις στα μέτρα σου (εκει δηλαδή που ορίζεις την αξία σου). Αυτό όμως είναι ένα σενάριο που δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει σε σένα.. Θα το μάθεις αν παρατήσεις τον εαυτό σου γενικά στην ζωή σου..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Όχι με αυτή την έννοια που το λες εσύ.. Δεν ξέρω την ζωή σου για να μπορώ να έχω εικόνα.. Αλλά ίσως να μην αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου αρκετά και έτσι θεωρείς ότι δεν σου αξίζει να έχεις κάτι καλό.. Με το να γεμίζεις το μυαλό σου με αρνητικά σενάρια ταυτόχρονα σταματάει να είναι τόσο καλό (η σχέση σου) και πιστεύεις ότι με αυτό το τρόπο το φέρνεις στα μέτρα σου (εκει δηλαδή που ορίζεις την αξία σου). Αυτό όμως είναι ένα σενάριο που δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει σε σένα.. Θα το μάθεις αν παρατήσεις τον εαυτό σου γενικά στην ζωή σου..


Τι να πω ρε συ δεν το χα σκεφτεί ποτε και γτ με την περσινή σχεση δεν ειχα τετοια κολλήματα? Η μήπως μου τα δημιουργησε

----------


## george1520

> Τι να πω ρε συ δεν το χα σκεφτεί ποτε και γτ με την περσινή σχεση δεν ειχα τετοια κολλήματα? Η μήπως μου τα δημιουργησε


Η ψυχολογία σου γενικά αυτή την περίοδο πως είναι;
Γενικά σαν άνθρωπος πως είσαι; Θεωρείς ότι έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Η ψυχολογία σου γενικά αυτή την περίοδο πως είναι;
> Γενικά σαν άνθρωπος πως είσαι; Θεωρείς ότι έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση;


Μεχρι το λυκειο δνε ειχα τωρα εχω.. Η ψυχολογία παει αναλογα με τις σκέψεις... Σαν άνθρωπος πλεον ναι εχω ξυπνήσει εχω αυτοπεποίθηση

----------


## george1520

> Μεχρι το λυκειο δνε ειχα τωρα εχω.. Η ψυχολογία παει αναλογα με τις σκέψεις... Σαν άνθρωπος πλεον ναι εχω ξυπνήσει εχω αυτοπεποίθηση


Τι άλλαξε μετά το λύκειο; Έγινε κάτι; Γιατί δεν είχες μέχρι τότε;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Τι άλλαξε μετά το λύκειο; Έγινε κάτι; Γιατί δεν είχες μέχρι τότε;


ε ημουν ντροπαλος κυριως πιστευα οτι δεν αρεσω...μετα το λυκειο που αρχισα να βγαινω πιο πολυ απο το σπιτι πηρα αλλο αερα ισως γι αυτο αλλαξα στυλ ..αλλα πιστευω η προηγουμενη σχεση ενω την εβλεπα σοβρα μαθαινα στην πορεια οτι ειχε περιεργο ερωτικο παρελθον και καταλαβαινεις και νιωθω ωρες ωρες οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει και με την τωρινη σαν να ειναι η πρωην ενα χρονο μετα σκεψου μαλλον αυτη με εχει επηρρεασει και πιστευω οτι ολες ειναι ιδιες αλλα δεν ισχυει

----------


## george1520

> ε ημουν ντροπαλος κυριως πιστευα οτι δεν αρεσω...μετα το λυκειο που αρχισα να βγαινω πιο πολυ απο το σπιτι πηρα αλλο αερα ισως γι αυτο αλλαξα στυλ ..αλλα πιστευω η προηγουμενη σχεση ενω την εβλεπα σοβρα μαθαινα στην πορεια οτι ειχε περιεργο ερωτικο παρελθον και καταλαβαινεις και νιωθω ωρες ωρες οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει και με την τωρινη σαν να ειναι η πρωην ενα χρονο μετα σκεψου μαλλον αυτη με εχει επηρρεασει και πιστευω οτι ολες ειναι ιδιες αλλα δεν ισχυει


Γιατί τελείωσε η προηγούμενη σχέση; Ίσως όντως η προηγούμενη σχέση να επηρεάζει το πως βλέπεις αυτήν τώρα.

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Γιατί τελείωσε η προηγούμενη σχέση; Ίσως όντως η προηγούμενη σχέση να επηρεάζει το πως βλέπεις αυτήν τώρα.


γτ ηταν χειριστικο ατομο αν δεν εκανες το χατηρι της νευριαζε και γενικα πολλα νευρα και τσακωμοι για βλακειες συν το παρελθον της που ενω ημασταν μαζι εβλεπα κατι περιεργα συν οτι σκεφτοταν πολυ το σεξ σαν να εβρισκε συνεχεια αφορμες να γινεται παρολο που ημουν κουρασμενος απο δουλεια αν ελεγα οχι ειχε μουτρα

----------


## george1520

> γτ ηταν χειριστικο ατομο αν δεν εκανες το χατηρι της νευριαζε και γενικα πολλα νευρα και τσακωμοι για βλακειες συν το παρελθον της που ενω ημασταν μαζι εβλεπα κατι περιεργα


Όσο ήσασταν μαζί πήγε με άλλον; Το παρελθόν της γιατί σε επηρέαζε τόσο;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Όσο ήσασταν μαζί πήγε με άλλον; Το παρελθόν της γιατί σε επηρέαζε τόσο;


απο οσο ξερω δεν πηγε αλλα μαλλον κατι θα εκανε εε με επηρεασε γτ δεν της ειχα εμπιστοσυνη μετα απο αυτα

----------


## george1520

"μάλλον κάτι θα έκανε".. Υποθέτεις; Ή θες να πεις ότι κάτι έκανε και γιαυτό δεν της είχες εμπιστοσύνη;
Οπότε βλέπεις πως όλο αυτό στο παρελθόν το κουβαλάς και στην τωρινή σου σχέση. Ενώ μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετικό άτομο και παρελθόν.
Αν θες μπορείς να συζητήσεις αυτό που έκανε η τότε κοπέλα και να βγάλεις μια άκρη. Αν θυμάσαι και με αυτή την κοπέλα είχες φάει τρομερό κόλλημα με το παρελθόν της ενώ τα πράγματα ήταν απλά και δεν υπήρχε λόγος να δώσεις τόση σημασία.

----------


## dimitrisgr

> "μάλλον κάτι θα έκανε".. Υποθέτεις; Ή θες να πεις ότι κάτι έκανε και γιαυτό δεν της είχες εμπιστοσύνη;
> Οπότε βλέπεις πως όλο αυτό στο παρελθόν το κουβαλάς και στην τωρινή σου σχέση. Ενώ μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετικό άτομο και παρελθόν.
> Αν θες μπορείς να συζητήσεις αυτό που έκανε η τότε κοπέλα και να βγάλεις μια άκρη. Αν θυμάσαι και με αυτή την κοπέλα είχες φάει τρομερό κόλλημα με το παρελθόν της ενώ τα πράγματα ήταν απλά και δεν υπήρχε λόγος να δώσεις τόση σημασία.


ειχε δωσει κερατο και μου ελεγ ψεματα αλλα καλυτερα σε προσωπικο μηνυμα να στα πω αναλυτικα..με αυτη τωρα εννοεις ε?ναι ακομα υπαρχει κολλημα ενω πλεον η αληθεια ειναι πραγμτικα τιποτα μονο φιλικες συζητησεις αλλα εμενα μου εχει καρφωθει οτι δεν ηταν φιλικα μηπως γτ δεν ειναι πειστικη στα λεγομενα?

----------


## george1520

> ειχε δωσει κερατο και μου ελεγ ψεματα αλλα καλυτερα σε προσωπικο μηνυμα να στα πω αναλυτικα..με αυτη τωρα εννοεις ε?ναι ακομα υπαρχει κολλημα ενω πλεον η αληθεια ειναι πραγμτικα τιποτα μονο φιλικες συζητησεις αλλα εμενα μου εχει καρφωθει οτι δεν ηταν φιλικα μηπως γτ δεν ειναι πειστικη στα λεγομενα?


Μάλλον επειδή δεν θες να μπεις στην διαδικασία να δεις ότι μπορεί να λέει και αλήθεια;
Και στις δύο σχέσεις είχες θέμα με το παρελθόν που δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις κιόλας. Το παρόν που είναι; Έχει σημασία;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Μάλλον επειδή δεν θες να μπεις στην διαδικασία να δεις ότι μπορεί να λέει και αλήθεια;
> Και στις δύο σχέσεις είχες θέμα με το παρελθόν που δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις κιόλας. Το παρόν που είναι; Έχει σημασία;


με τη σχεση τωρα ναι εχει νοημα λες να συνηθισα τη διαδικασια με το ψεμα που ελγε και δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω την αληθεια η οτι ξεχωριζει στις μερες και δεν εβλεπε ποτε κανενα ερωτικα και απλα μιλαγε οπως μιλαμε ολοι με φιλους φιλες? τι να πω μαλλον φταιει το παρελθον μου

----------


## Hope for better days

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω μόνη μου βρήκα την ησυχία μου.. Για αστείο το λέω να σπάσει λίγο ο πάγος

----------


## Hope for better days

Μάλλον το θέμα έγκειται στο ότι έχεις σχηματιστεί μια γενική γνώμη για τις γυναίκες.
Και νομίζεις πως αυτή η κοπέλα δεν θα διαφέρει. Κι όμως δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι!

----------


## Hope for better days

Αυτό πρέπει να το λέω και εγώ στον ευατο μου φυσικά..
Έχεις επηρεαστεί αυτό είναι όλο, μπορείς Δημήτρη να αποβάλεις τις σκέψεις, θέλει λίγη δουλειά

----------


## el.gre

Μάλλον δε θες να είσαι με αυτή την κοπέλα. Προφανώς κατά βάθος να σου αρέσουν άλλο στυλ γυναίκας αλλά αυτό το στυλ που σου αρέσει σου δημιουργεί αγχος έτσι αποφάσισες ότι καλύτερα να σου αρέσουν κοπέλες σαν αυτή που είσαι τώρα. Έκανες σχέση μ αυτή κ νόμιζες όλα θα πάνε καλά αλλά το μέσα σου σε τρώει κ θέλει να την καταστρέψει αυτή τη σχέση γιατί δεν είναι αυτό που πραγματικά θες. Σκέψου το λίγο μήπως ισχύει αυτό ίσως όλο να δουλευει υποσυνείδητα στο συνειδητο σου ποτέ δε θα παραδεχτείς ότι σου αρέσουν τα κακά κορίτσια σε εισαγωγικά αυτό το τελευταιο

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Μάλλον δε θες να είσαι με αυτή την κοπέλα. Προφανώς κατά βάθος να σου αρέσουν άλλο στυλ γυναίκας αλλά αυτό το στυλ που σου αρέσει σου δημιουργεί αγχος έτσι αποφάσισες ότι καλύτερα να σου αρέσουν κοπέλες σαν αυτή που είσαι τώρα. Έκανες σχέση μ αυτή κ νόμιζες όλα θα πάνε καλά αλλά το μέσα σου σε τρώει κ θέλει να την καταστρέψει αυτή τη σχέση γιατί δεν είναι αυτό που πραγματικά θες. Σκέψου το λίγο μήπως ισχύει αυτό ίσως όλο να δουλευει υποσυνείδητα στο συνειδητο σου ποτέ δε θα παραδεχτείς ότι σου αρέσουν τα κακά κορίτσια σε εισαγωγικά αυτό το τελευταιο


οχι ρε συ τελειως ακυρο αυτο καθως το διαβαζα δεν ισχυει καν μαλλον σε πολλη αγαπη το ριχνω ζηλεια? δεν ξερω και σε παλιοτερες επιρροες αφου δεν μου αρεσει καποια να εχει παρελθον ερωτικο αρα που κολλαει να μου αρεσουν τα κακα κοριτσια?

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Αυτό πρέπει να το λέω και εγώ στον ευατο μου φυσικά..
> Έχεις επηρεαστεί αυτό είναι όλο, μπορείς Δημήτρη να αποβάλεις τις σκέψεις, θέλει λίγη δουλειά


το παλευω απλα καποιες ωρες γινονται ψευτικα σεναρια στο μυαλο μου αυτο ειναι ολο..καποιες φορες απλα νομιζω οτι χανω το νοημα της ζωης χωρις να σκεφτομαι κατι μαλλον πρεπει να βρω μια ασχολια

----------


## el.gre

Ναι αλλά γιατί δε σου αρέσει κάποια να έχει ερωτικό παρελθόν; δεν είναι περίεργο; το φυσιολογικό είναι να μη σου κάνει ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη το να είχε άλλες σχέσεις η αλλη

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Ναι αλλά γιατί δε σου αρέσει κάποια να έχει ερωτικό παρελθόν; δεν είναι περίεργο; το φυσιολογικό είναι να μη σου κάνει ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη το να είχε άλλες σχέσεις η αλλη


δεν ξερω γιατι μηπως επειδη τα κανω εικονες?η μου λενε λεπτομερειες

----------


## el.gre

Όχι αν σου ήταν αδιάφορο δε θα τα έκανες εικόνες. Πρώτα σ ενοχλεί κ μετά γίνονται εικόνες κ μετά σ ενοχλεί περισσότερο. Ίσως αυτές οι κοπέλες με εμπειρία να σου προκαλούν ανασφάλεια. Πάντως είπες με την προηγούμενη δεν είχες τέτοια θέματα. Ξέρεις γιατί δεν είχες; γιατι την ανασφάλεια την βιώνεις. Ήταν μάλλον πιο ξεκάθαρα στην προηγούμενη σχέση δε χρειάζονταν το υποσεινηδητο σου να δημιουργήσει όλη αυτή την ιστορία που σε βασανίζει τώρα. Σ ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ να έχει η άλλη παρελθόν που ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις στοιχεία για να φτιάξεις εικόνες τότε τα δημιουργείς υποθέτω τα κ μετά φτιάχνεις την εικόνα σου

----------


## el.gre

Νομίζω πρέπει να δουλέψεις το θέμα της ανασφάλειας που έχεις με τις γυναίκες. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις όντως αυτοπεποίθηση. Η πραγματική αυτοπεποίθηση χτίζεται με το πως βλέπουμε εμείς τον εαυτό μας όχι με το πως μας βλέπουν οι άλλοι, γιατί τότε τι γίνεται αν οι άλλοι αλλάξουν βλέμμα; θα γκρεμιστεί η αυτοπεποίθηση μας;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Όχι αν σου ήταν αδιάφορο δε θα τα έκανες εικόνες. Πρώτα σ ενοχλεί κ μετά γίνονται εικόνες κ μετά σ ενοχλεί περισσότερο. Ίσως αυτές οι κοπέλες με εμπειρία να σου προκαλούν ανασφάλεια. Πάντως είπες με την προηγούμενη δεν είχες τέτοια θέματα. Ξέρεις γιατί δεν είχες; γιατι την ανασφάλεια την βιώνεις. Ήταν μάλλον πιο ξεκάθαρα στην προηγούμενη σχέση δε χρειάζονταν το υποσεινηδητο σου να δημιουργήσει όλη αυτή την ιστορία που σε βασανίζει τώρα. Σ ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ να έχει η άλλη παρελθόν που ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις στοιχεία για να φτιάξεις εικόνες τότε τα δημιουργείς υποθέτω τα κ μετά φτιάχνεις την εικόνα σου


μηπως επειδη την βλεπω πιο σοβαρα?και κανει ψευτικα σεναρια το μυαλο ενω η πραγματικοτητα ...ειναι τερμα διαφορετικη μια εθνικη να βγω να τρεξω λιγο να ξελαμπικαρω

----------


## george1520

> με τη σχεση τωρα ναι εχει νοημα λες να συνηθισα τη διαδικασια με το ψεμα που ελγε και δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω την αληθεια η οτι ξεχωριζει στις μερες και δεν εβλεπε ποτε κανενα ερωτικα και απλα μιλαγε οπως μιλαμε ολοι με φιλους φιλες? τι να πω μαλλον φταιει το παρελθον μου


Η κοπέλα γενικά πως είναι μαζί σου;

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Η κοπέλα γενικά πως είναι μαζί σου;


κομπλε απλα θα την ηθελα λιγο πιο ωριμη αλλα οκ δεν την παρεξηγω δεν της εχει μιλησει κανεις ποτε

----------


## el.gre

Τι εννοείς δεν της έχει μιλήσει κάνεις; η ωριμότητα έρχεται με τον χρόνο κ τις καταστάσεις που βιωνουμε

----------


## Hope for better days

Ήμασταν χαζούλια και αθώα μικρά.
Σιγά σιγά ωριμαζουμε με τις καταστάσεις, τα χρόνια κλπ..

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Τι εννοείς δεν της έχει μιλήσει κάνεις; η ωριμότητα έρχεται με τον χρόνο κ τις καταστάσεις που βιωνουμε


η οικογενεια εννοω

----------


## dimitrisgr

Εχω ηρεμήσει αρκετα με τις σκέψεις εφόσον εχει λυθεί το θέμα μια στο τοσο μπορεί να μου γίνουν βουνό αλλα το ελέγχω και το επαναφέρω στην πραγματικότητα... Μου κακοφαινεται τωρα που δεν εχω να σκεφτώ συνήθισα

----------


## dimitrisgr

> Ωραία κρατάμε τα θετικά και προχωράμε ,σίγουρα ολοι μας με κατι παλεύουμε,σκοπός μας όμως είναι να τα καταφέρνουμε με κάποιο τρόπο και να τα ξεπερνάνε .
> 
> Άντε θα περιμένω να τεσταρω και την μνήμη σου αν όντως ξέχνας ή όχι!!!


επειδη δεν ξεχναω περασα με 17/20

----------


## Marilou

> επειδη δεν ξεχναω περασα με 17/20


Μπράβο βρε συ Δημήτρη!
Και εις ανώτερα !

----------

